# Sticky  You know you're a judger when



## Lokkye

You know you're a J when you have a schedule for EVERYTHING


----------



## renna

You know you are a J when....
.... you plan out detailed aspects of trips. If its longer than 15 hours, you plan out who drives in what certain shift so that everyone (who is undirectional and directional) will have the best stretch of road suited for them. 
.... you plan what you wear the night before or at least think about it before you actually go to your closet. (at least I do!)
.... you feel lost without your planner.
.... you want to know what you're doing for the night while your "P" friend/partner wants to not plan so they can keep things open for whatever best option comes up. Inside, this drives you crazy.
.... before college/classes start, you make sure you have all necessary books, paper, pencils... etc while your "P" friend just barely shows up! ha


----------



## chaeriean

when you arrive 2-5 minutes early to everything as to ensure that you are not late, but not to seem overly eager or socially unacceptable.


----------



## Pyroscope

Napoleptic said:


> When someone says "I could care less" and you have to bite your lip 'til it bleeds to not tell them that it's "*couldn't* care less".


Your mind hasn't been bludgeoned into submission by grammatical/lexical errors yet?
I've discovered that the word 'to' has migrated recently. People used to say 'let's go *to* X' but now that's disappeared to the end of the phrase 'where's that to?'
At that point I decided surrendering was easier...

Actually I'm not as anal as I pretend to be :crazy: but I do like to poke fun at them for their speech :laughing:


----------



## aLamour

Lokkye said:


> You know you're a J when you have a schedule for EVERYTHING


And you schedule time in your schedule for _Making_ schedules. :happy:


----------



## Eylrid

sts06 said:


> I have spent far too much time with my P husband. I used to have a perfectly, beautifully organised living space and kept everything tidy. Now we live in chaos and while I prefer it perfectly neat it just never seems to happen and I've even started not caring.
> 
> *I do, however, still fold clean washing into a pile for which drawer it goes into. That means I generally have 20 different folded washing piles whenever I fold.*


Are there people who fold laundry and put it all it one unordered pile? Jeez!

I'll be honest, I don't often fold my laundry because I'm lazy. But, when I do, you can bet it's separated out.


----------



## sts06

Eylrid said:


> Are there people who fold laundry and put it all it one unordered pile? Jeez!
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't often fold my laundry because I'm lazy. But, when I do, you can bet it's separated out.


Yeah apparently. My P husband thinks he's doing a really efficient sorting fold when he has one pile per person in the family plus one for the linen cupboard.


----------



## Napoleptic

You know you're a judger when you write this (from awkwardfamilyphotos.com):

From: Marney

As you all know a fabulous Thanksgiving Dinner does not make itself. I need to ask each of you to help by bringing something to complete the meal. I truly appreciate your offers to assist with the meal preparation.

Now, while I do have quite a sense of humor and joke around all the time, I COULD NOT BE MORE SERIOUS when I am providing you with your Thanksgiving instructions and orders. I am very particular, so please perform your task EXACTLY as I have requested and read your portion very carefully. If I ask you to bring your offering in a container that has a lid, bring your offering in a container WITH A LID, NOT ALUMINUM FOIL! If I ask you to bring a serving spoon for your dish, BRING A SERVING SPOON, NOT A SOUP SPOON! And please do not forget anything.

All food that is to be cooked should already be prepared, bring it hot and ready to serve, warm or room temp. These are your ONLY THREE options. Anything meant to be served cold should, of course, already be cold.

*The Mike Byron Family*

1. Turnips in a casserole with a lid and a serving spoon. Please do not fill the casserole all the way up to the top, it gets too messy. I know this may come as a bit of a surprise to you, but most of us hate turnips so don’t feel like you a have to feed an army.
2. Two half gallons of ice cream, one must be VANILLA, I don’t care what the other one is. No store brands please. I did see an ad this morning for Hagan Daz Peppermint Bark Ice Cream, yum!! (no pressure here, though).
3. Toppings for the ice cream.
4. A case of bottled water, NOT gallons, any brand is ok.

*The Bob Byron Family*

1. Green beans or asparagus (not both) in a casserole with a lid and a serving spoon. If you are making the green beans, please prepare FOUR pounds, if you are making asparagus please prepare FIVE pounds. It is up to you how you wish to prepare them, no soupy sauces, no cheese (you know how Mike is), a light sprinkling of toasted nuts, or pancetta, or some EVOO would be a nice way to jazz them up.
2. A case of beer of your choice (I have Coors Light and Corona) or a bottle of clos du bois chardonnay (you will have to let me know which you will bring prior to 11/22).

*The Lisa Byron Chesterford Family*

1. Lisa as a married woman you are now required to contribute at the adult level. You can bring an hors d’ouvres. A few helpful hints/suggestions. Keep it very light, and non-filling, NO COCKTAIL SAUCE, no beans of any kind. I think your best bet would be a platter of fresh veggies and dip. Not a huge platter mind you (i.e., not the plastic platter from the supermarket).

*The Michelle Bobble Family*

1. Stuffing in a casserole with a serving spoon. Please make the stuffing sans meat.
2. 2.5-3 qts. of mashed squash in a casserole with a lid and serving spoon
3. Proscuitto pin wheel – please stick to the recipe, no need to bring a plate.
4. A pie knife

*The June Davis Family*

1. 15 LBS of mashed potatoes in a casserole with a serving spoon. Please do not use the over-size blue serving dish you used last year. Because you are making such a large batch you can do one of two things: put half the mash in a regulation size casserole with lid and put the other half in a plastic container and we can just replenish with that or use two regulation size casserole dishes with lids. Only one serving spoon is needed.
2. A bottle of clos du bois chardonnay

*The Amy Misto Family* (why do I even bother she will never read this)

1. A pumpkin pie in a pie dish (please use my silver palate recipe) no knife needed.
2. An apple pie in a pie dish, you can use your own recipe, no knife needed.

Looking forward to the 28th!!

Marney
(kindly submitted by Kara at Back to San Diego)


----------



## Longdove

Napoleptic said:


> If I ask you to bring your offering in a container that has a lid, bring your offering in a container WITH A LID, NOT ALUMINUM FOIL!


Hahaha makes sense to me


----------



## Unicorntopia

When you more than gladly take over the position of grocery shopper and dishwasher of the house while letting the P type take over the job of taking out the trash and bringing the givaway pile to Goodwill. -- Yes, there is a big difference between the brand that I get and the other brands. And yes, it makes a huge difference when you space the dishes out evenly with them facing the center in an ancient dishwasher... You can take the trash to street however you wish, sweetheart. :happy: Lov ya! :wink:


----------



## flyingrainbows

When you get mad/irritated/impatient at your _ _ _ P friend for being late
When the days of the week matter to you
If you have/had a planner, calendar, or something to keep your plans in.


----------



## The Exception

Napoleptic said:


> You know you're a judger when you write this (from awkwardfamilyphotos.com):
> 
> From: Marney
> 
> As you all know a fabulous Thanksgiving Dinner does not make itself. I need to ask each of you to help by bringing something to complete the meal. I truly appreciate your offers to assist with the meal preparation.
> 
> Now, while I do have quite a sense of humor and joke around all the time, I COULD NOT BE MORE SERIOUS when I am providing you with your Thanksgiving instructions and orders. I am very particular, so please perform your task EXACTLY as I have requested and read your portion very carefully. If I ask you to bring your offering in a container that has a lid, bring your offering in a container WITH A LID, NOT ALUMINUM FOIL! If I ask you to bring a serving spoon for your dish, BRING A SERVING SPOON, NOT A SOUP SPOON! And please do not forget anything.
> 
> All food that is to be cooked should already be prepared, bring it hot and ready to serve, warm or room temp. These are your ONLY THREE options. Anything meant to be served cold should, of course, already be cold.
> 
> *The Mike Byron Family*
> 
> 1. Turnips in a casserole with a lid and a serving spoon. Please do not fill the casserole all the way up to the top, it gets too messy. I know this may come as a bit of a surprise to you, but most of us hate turnips so don’t feel like you a have to feed an army.
> 2. Two half gallons of ice cream, one must be VANILLA, I don’t care what the other one is. No store brands please. I did see an ad this morning for Hagan Daz Peppermint Bark Ice Cream, yum!! (no pressure here, though).
> 3. Toppings for the ice cream.
> 4. A case of bottled water, NOT gallons, any brand is ok.
> 
> *The Bob Byron Family*
> 
> 1. Green beans or asparagus (not both) in a casserole with a lid and a serving spoon. If you are making the green beans, please prepare FOUR pounds, if you are making asparagus please prepare FIVE pounds. It is up to you how you wish to prepare them, no soupy sauces, no cheese (you know how Mike is), a light sprinkling of toasted nuts, or pancetta, or some EVOO would be a nice way to jazz them up.
> 2. A case of beer of your choice (I have Coors Light and Corona) or a bottle of clos du bois chardonnay (you will have to let me know which you will bring prior to 11/22).
> 
> *The Lisa Byron Chesterford Family*
> 
> 1. Lisa as a married woman you are now required to contribute at the adult level. You can bring an hors d’ouvres. A few helpful hints/suggestions. Keep it very light, and non-filling, NO COCKTAIL SAUCE, no beans of any kind. I think your best bet would be a platter of fresh veggies and dip. Not a huge platter mind you (i.e., not the plastic platter from the supermarket).
> 
> *The Michelle Bobble Family*
> 
> 1. Stuffing in a casserole with a serving spoon. Please make the stuffing sans meat.
> 2. 2.5-3 qts. of mashed squash in a casserole with a lid and serving spoon
> 3. Proscuitto pin wheel – please stick to the recipe, no need to bring a plate.
> 4. A pie knife
> 
> *The June Davis Family*
> 
> 1. 15 LBS of mashed potatoes in a casserole with a serving spoon. Please do not use the over-size blue serving dish you used last year. Because you are making such a large batch you can do one of two things: put half the mash in a regulation size casserole with lid and put the other half in a plastic container and we can just replenish with that or use two regulation size casserole dishes with lids. Only one serving spoon is needed.
> 2. A bottle of clos du bois chardonnay
> 
> *The Amy Misto Family* (why do I even bother she will never read this)
> 
> 1. A pumpkin pie in a pie dish (please use my silver palate recipe) no knife needed.
> 2. An apple pie in a pie dish, you can use your own recipe, no knife needed.
> 
> Looking forward to the 28th!!
> 
> Marney
> (kindly submitted by Kara at Back to San Diego)


 
Reading stuff like that just makes me cringe. Why do some people have to be so damn picky? (So much for the possibility of me being a J.)


----------



## General Lee

People have come in here saying that because of this thread they doubt being a J type. Remember this is all STEROTYPES or events that have happened to the POSTER that the POSTER THINKS relates to J types. Think about your preferences and remember that no one fits one hundred percent into any category.


----------



## ponyjoyride

... when you write to do -lists even for your P-friends. Then get pissed off because they ignore the lists. And finally you wonder how your P-friends were able to get the things done without using any sort of to do-list. True story.


----------



## aLamour

ponyjoyride said:


> ... when you write to do -lists even for your P-friends. Then get pissed off because they ignore the lists. And finally you wonder how your P-friends were able to get the things done without using any sort of to do-list. True story.


Your "true story" comment reminded me of this.


----------



## The Equinox

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You know you're a judger when you can't bear to have crossed out words in your notes. You'd rather copy the whole page over again.


I'm very funny when it comes to this.
When the notes are for school, I don't care if they're crossed out.
But if the notes are something that I will keep for reference like a to-do list or simple notes that are either to plan something out, reinforce a memory or brainstorm about something, I have to rewrite them every time I mess up. Otherwise, it just bothers the flip out of me.


----------



## Napoleptic

The Equinox said:


> I'm very funny when it comes to this.
> When the notes are for school, I don't care if they're crossed out.
> But if the notes are something that I will keep for reference like a to-do list or simple notes that are either to plan something out, reinforce a memory or brainstorm about something, I have to rewrite them every time I mess up. Otherwise, it just bothers the flip out of me.


I rebelled when they made us start using pens for everything in sixth grade. Give me a pencil any day of the week!


----------



## Eylrid

Napoleptic said:


> I rebelled when they made us start using pens for everything in sixth grade. Give me a pencil any day of the week!


Reminds me about the myth that says that NASA spent a large amout of money developing the space pen and Russia used pencils.

(It's false btw, snopes.com: NASA Space Pen)


----------



## aLamour

Eylrid said:


> Reminds me about the myth that says that NASA spent a large amout of money developing the space pen and Russia used pencils.
> 
> (It's false btw, snopes.com: NASA Space Pen)


I laughed really hard when I saw this for the first time.


----------



## The Equinox

Napoleptic said:


> I rebelled when they made us start using pens for everything in sixth grade. Give me a pencil any day of the week!


Seriously?
I prefer pens because if I use a pencil, I practically erase through the paper. I erase too much :<
Pens force me to write neater. Otherwise my handwriting's, like, chicken scratch, and it's way too small for anyone to read. And if I make a mistake, I have three choices: white it out (which looks trashy, I hate it), scribble it out (only for notes), or restart on another piece of paper.
Only, when I draw, I begin using pencil, then keep tracing it over and editing things as I do so onto new pieces of paper until I get it perfect. Then I'll trace the perfect copy into my sketchbook with one of these pens, and color it. The whole process takes anywhere from 8 to 12 pieces of copy paper for one simple drawing.
Trees must hate me.


----------



## friction

When you notice that the URL for this thread reads 'you-know-youre-judger-when' and the missing 'a' annoys you because the sentence could've been perfect.


----------



## The13thGuest

You know you're a judger when you are sitting in a waiting room and you see an unfinished rubix cube and you want to go peel the colored stickers off and re-arrange them until the Rubix is organized and complete.

When you think you have arrived just on time for an appointment, maybe even afraid you are late, only to look at the clock and see you are 15 minutes early.

When you refuse to wear a button down shirt (when it is open and you are wearing another shirt underneath) because the very top button is missing. 

When you feel you must take charge of a group when youa re the only J.


----------



## Eylrid

highlandstorm said:


> When you notice that the URL for this thread reads 'you-know-youre-judger-when' and the missing 'a' annoys you because the sentence could've been perfect.


The missing apostrophe bugs me more.


----------



## friction

Eylrid said:


> The missing apostrophe bugs me more.


Haha. I regularly type in chat without apostrophes and capitals, but can't stand it when people type _u_ for _you_, mix up _they're_ and _their_, _or_ type perfectly coz that just seems too uptight... yep double standards on this one xD


----------



## Esotere

You know you're a Judger when you're more productive than Perceivers--even in your sleep. True story. It's the last week of school here, and everyone is getting ready to go back home. Apparently last night my ESFJ roommate was sleepwalking and ended up rearranging her room and packing more of her clothes! I, a hardcore Perceiver, have a wreck of an unpacked room, and am procrastinating on a couple 15-page papers that were due months ago and I now only have a couple days to get them done. My roommate, on the other hand, is bored out of her mind right now because she had all her classwork done weeks ago! I don't get it! :crazy:


----------



## Darner

... you start packing for your trip three (or even more) days before departure. (It's finally confirmed that my roomate indeed is a J )


----------



## Esotere

Darner said:


> ... you start packing for your trip three (or even more) days before departure. (It's finally confirmed that my roomate indeed is a J )


 ha! I noticed the same thing with some of my J friends. I don't get this either! I mean, wouldn't you *need* stuff before you leave? Besides, packing isn't hard. About a couple hours and done!.....Right? :/


----------



## Organized Chaos

You know you're a judger when you try to anticipate people's tardiness and try to work it into your original plan.

To explain: I've been on several trips with a college ministry that I help with. What inevitably happens is the emails that are sent read: We want to LEAVE [emphasis mine] at 8:00 a.m.

I get there at 7:30, thinking that we want to LEAVE at 8:00 a.m. Most others, however, show up at 7:55 - 8:10, and we usually don't leave until 8:30-8:45. Needless to say this frustrates me.

If I was in control of the trip, and I really wanted to LEAVE at 8:00, I would send an email that reads: We will meet at 7:00. This way, the people who tend to be late would actually be playing into my hands.

Perhaps this explains, though, why I'm never in charge of this aspect of the trip.


----------



## IonOfAeons

Darner said:


> ... you start packing for your trip three (or even more) days before departure. (It's finally confirmed that my roomate indeed is a J )


I've already started packing stuff away for when I leave university for the summer in about two weeks :laughing: Just on figuring out that some stuff I probably won't need any more and if I don't pack it now I may forget it altogether later...


----------



## Organized Chaos

Occasionally when I'm packing, I make a list of everything I need subdivided by category.


Clothing
Shirts
Pants

Toiletries
Razor
Shaving cream

... and so on. Once I'm satisfied, I print off two copies, and while I'm packing, I cross off the items as I pack them, and then take the other copy with me to do the same thing before I leave.


----------



## angelfish

highlandstorm said:


> Haha. I regularly type in chat without apostrophes and capitals, but can't stand it when people type _u_ for _you_, mix up _they're_ and _their_, _or_ type perfectly coz that just seems too uptight... yep double standards on this one xD


HIFIVE.

i think the difference is we know how to do it, we just choose not to for stylistic reasons. like that comma splice i just made, and this one here, i like how they sound. they mimic my real speaking pattern. but using "u" or the wrong spelling implies that you don't really know and/or care, which is annoying.



Brian Osler said:


> You know you're a judger when you try to anticipate people's tardiness and try to work it into your original plan.
> 
> To explain: I've been on several trips with a college ministry that I help with. What inevitably happens is the emails that are sent read: We want to LEAVE [emphasis mine] at 8:00 a.m.
> 
> I get there at 7:30, thinking that we want to LEAVE at 8:00 a.m. Most others, however, show up at 7:55 - 8:10, and we usually don't leave until 8:30-8:45. Needless to say this frustrates me.
> 
> If I was in control of the trip, and I really wanted to LEAVE at 8:00, I would send an email that reads: We will meet at 7:00. This way, the people who tend to be late would actually be playing into my hands.
> 
> Perhaps this explains, though, why I'm never in charge of this aspect of the trip.


lmao! perhaps!

leaving at 8:45 just sounds so much more relaxing than leaving at 8. 

but seriously, i did this when i was an officer in my sorority. if we needed to be somewhere at 5:00, i would say that we need to be there at 4:30, which means everyone getting there around 4:45, and one or two stragglers showing up at 4:50. 

i am a messed-up P, the J thread is more interesting and easier to relate to :tongue:


----------



## Organized Chaos

angelfish said:


> HIFIVE.
> leaving at 8:45 just sounds so much more relaxing than leaving at 8.


I'm not denying that leaving later is more relaxing--in fact, I'm a night owl, so the later the better for me--but all the same, I like being as true to the schedule and plans as I can be.


----------



## angelfish

double post sorry


----------



## angelfish

Brian Osler said:


> I'm not denying that leaving later is more relaxing--in fact, I'm a night owl, so the later the better for me--but all the same, I like being as true to the schedule and plans as I can be.


agreed, for many reasons


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

highlandstorm said:


> Haha. I regularly type in chat without apostrophes and capitals, but can't stand it when people type _u_ for _you_, mix up _they're_ and _their_, _or_ type perfectly coz that just seems too uptight... yep double standards on this one xD


 omg, me too!


----------



## Seeker99

The13thGuest said:


> You know you're a judger when you are sitting in a waiting room and you see an unfinished rubix cube and you want to go peel the colored stickers off and re-arrange them until the Rubix is organized and complete.


Now that's how to solve a rubix cube. 



The13thGuest said:


> When you feel you must take charge of a group when youa re the only J.


This drives me nuts! Why does being the most organized mean I always have to do the organizing?


----------



## Eylrid

The13thGuest said:


> You know you're a judger when you are sitting in a waiting room and you see an unfinished rubix cube and you want to go peel the colored stickers off and re-arrange them until the Rubix is organized and complete.


_Cringe_

Bad: Taking off stickers. The stickers have the shortest life of any part of a cube anyway. Taking them off just makes it worse.

Okay: Taking it apart and rearranging the pieces.
YouTube - how to take apart a rubiks cube and put it back together!!
It's still not great for the cube because it stresses the pieces, eventually leading to breaking.

Best: Solving it properly. It's really a lot easier to learn than most people think. It's just a matter of memorizing certain sequences of moves. Once you know them there is very little thinking required. Google "How to solve a rubik's cube" and you'll find many easy methods. Plus, it's guilt free.


----------



## Napoleptic

Essencia_79 said:


> ha! I noticed the same thing with some of my J friends. I don't get this either! I mean, wouldn't you *need* stuff before you leave? Besides, packing isn't hard. About a couple hours and done!.....Right? :/


A couple hours?! I have a packing list I keep on my computer for trips and I can throw things together in about 15 minutes if I'm really rushed. As for needing stuff, no, because I keep a bag of travel size toiletries so I just have to make sure they're refilled if necessary - part of why I pack so quickly.


----------



## Unicorntopia

I start packing in my mind days/weeks before the trip. I don't actually start until the night before and then I do it in a mad rush last minute. I wait so long because I like to have time to let my mind come up with all the stuff I might want or need to bring. Having to think of things on the spot or on demend stresses me out and I usually forget about something. I also like the time to organize it so that my course of action over the next couple of days is most efficient. Ex. If I need to pick up something from the store, I will do it on the way home from work or when I am already scheduled to go to the store so it takes the least amount of time and effort. Ex2. If I need to do laundry I will do it when I am already going to be home and leave it in the drier over night, since that part takes the longest. I rarely write anything down. I prefer to work from my head. I don't like it because I then feel like a slave to my list and feel I am not aloud to change it. I will however, make lists on post-its just to put the visual image of the things I need into my head since I remember visually, and then put it in my purse just in case, but usually dont look at it again because it would be a waist of time when I have a pic of it in my mind. I do sometimes check it though just in case I forgot something at the very end.


----------



## niss

Brian Osler said:


> You know you're a judger when you try to anticipate people's tardiness and try to work it into your original plan.
> 
> To explain: I've been on several trips with a college ministry that I help with. What inevitably happens is the emails that are sent read: We want to LEAVE [emphasis mine] at 8:00 a.m.
> 
> I get there at 7:30, thinking that we want to LEAVE at 8:00 a.m. Most others, however, show up at 7:55 - 8:10, and we usually don't leave until 8:30-8:45. Needless to say this frustrates me.
> 
> If I was in control of the trip, and I really wanted to LEAVE at 8:00, I would send an email that reads: We will meet at 7:00. This way, the people who tend to be late would actually be playing into my hands.
> 
> Perhaps this explains, though, why I'm never in charge of this aspect of the trip.


I hear where you are coming from, and as a leader of a largish group (70-200 people attending any given event) for seven years, I first tried it as you've described. Then those preferring to arrive at the last minute sniffed me out and began arriving after the departure time I had scheduled in my head. After realizing they were onto my game, I changed my tactics. At the next planning meeting, I went back to simply giving them a meet time and telling them that was the time they were expected to arrive. I told them that our departure time was simply as soon as we had transferred gear and taken roll, which would be approximately 15 minutes.

Ended up working rather well. I've had parents flag me down on the highway, or drive all the way out to where we were going, or forget half of their stuff, but most have only done it one time. After that, they know that I love 'em, but I'm not going to let them dictate the group's schedule.

No, I don't call them if they are late.


----------



## amyshaw123

Brian Osler said:


> Here's my question: Do you organize your bookcase by author, title, genre, or height?


I organize my book case by genre, height, and THEN author. Title makes no difference to me.


----------



## pwiloson

Genre

10charlim


----------



## Cerebro

You know you're a judger when you always feel borderline depressed/anxious knowing that things COULD go wrong.


----------



## Organized Chaos

...After letting a perceiver friend borrow your spare set of car keys, who, lo and behold, manages to misplace them, know it's just a matter of time until there's an incident where your keys are locked in your car, and you can't get them out. Then, when said incident happens while getting your car fixed, you don't get angry, sad, or upset in the slightest. You just see it as the natural progression of a fixed series of events that originated at the moment you surrendered the slightest bit of control over the nice structured environment you keep in order to prevent such events.

(Perhaps this is a little more xxTJ than just xxxJ, but all the same...)


----------



## Cerebro

You know you're a judger when sudden change makes you almost poop yourself.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

I just reorganized all my books. Fiction, inspirational, and small nonfiction books are in the bin by author, category, and size. Standard size nonfiction is on the closet shelf, alphabetical by author. hmm..let's see how this new system works for me.


----------



## Organized Chaos

When you're at a wedding, and you see this as the buffet line, and your blood runs cold.



Seriously--Carrots with carrots, tomatoes with tomatoes, broccoli with broccoli, and pickles with... well, that one is correct at least.


----------



## aboyeraboyer

You know you're a judger when you get fortunes like this :laughing:


----------



## wickedbadawesome

When your boyfriend calls you at 8am and says lets talk its really important and you say "i have an opening at 3?"


----------



## sidheblessed

You know you're a Judger when your diary includes appointments like "Friday, 9am: Be spontaneous," followed by a list of suggestions for spontaneous activities. :wink:


----------



## Catherine1

exquisitesolace said:


> Hmm, now I'm questioning if I'm a judger.. I can relate to some that have mentioned about planning ahead, being organized and neat (I hate being messy and disorganized). And I tend to get anxious if plans change last minute. But it also seems that many judgers are always early for everything, from what I've read/observed. But for me, I tend to always procrastinate, cut it close or am usually late. ;O


Yep, I'm the same, usually late. But I only score 1% on the J and sometimes I score 1%P (does taking personality tests over and over again to make sure you get the same results count as a J thing? ha ha). I like to keep things neat, orderly, organized and I get quickly agitated if something has been moved from its rightful place and not put back. That makes no sense because it only takes a couple seconds to put it back. My house will occasionally get cluttered up when I'm absorbed by some project or another and when I notice it I will go on a 10 hour detail cleaning binge. Then I get even more agitated when things are moved after I just cleaned! Like it's supposed to stay spotless and pristine forevermore after that. I'm big on if you fail to plan, you plan to fail but quick to improvise when I find myself in an unplanned situation.


----------



## Catherine1

Organized Chaos said:


> ...After letting a perceiver friend borrow your spare set of car keys, who, lo and behold, manages to misplace them, know it's just a matter of time until there's an incident where your keys are locked in your car, and you can't get them out. Then, when said incident happens while getting your car fixed, you don't get angry, sad, or upset in the slightest. You just see it as the natural progression of a fixed series of events that originated at the moment you surrendered the slightest bit of control over the nice structured environment you keep in order to prevent such events.
> 
> (Perhaps this is a little more xxTJ than just xxxJ, but all the same...)


Oh. My. God. My son is INFP and this is a continuous occurrence! Well, in addition to running out of gas (wtf?) all the time. Love him to pieces but I have to take lots of deep breaths if I surrender my keys or anything with great importance to him, along with many, many warnings to PAY ATTENTION to what happens to this because I will flip the f--k out if it comes up missing or damaged...again. Sigh...


----------



## Catherine1

Organized Chaos said:


> Thanks for your replies, everyone. The reason I ask is because keeping my room clean (and therein my books) is an area where my P preference takes over (I'm pretty much split down the middle with only a slight leaning towards J), and I was organizing my bookcase a couple of days ago and was struggling with the decision of height, author, or genre. I went with height, but I don't like it. Other than that one criteria that, there's no real order to the bookcases.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was more J-dominant.


I'm also basically split down the middle with slight J dominance so I totally feel your pain. I feel so scattered when the P stuff takes over (shudder). Ok, so what I do is organize by height mainly but only because I will then adjust the height of the shelf to match the height of the books that are on said shelf. That makes it feel better. Then I organize by Author for each shelf but if one author is on more than one shelf because of a difference in height, then I will group by author from right to left on each shelf so if you look up or down the entire set of shelves you will still easily find all the books by one author. That's as far as I take it though.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

When you're...









I feel like we can all relate to Anxiety Cat... :tongue:


----------



## caffeine_buff

@YourVeryFlesh: OMG yesh!! i just realised i do that every time i order home delivery: check the list twice in my head, work out the total, check my wallet to see if i've correct change, or ensure that i ask for change for whatever ridiculous denomination i have 

sheesh. some days i'm convinced i'm a dysfunctional psycho.


----------



## pneumoceptor

...when you have a hard time not knowing when you're going to fit into your best friend's (P) schedule next and know that said schedule exists more in your mind than hers.


----------



## Spades

You know you're a judger when you plan your procrastination time.

...And when your friend calls you during that time and you tell them you're busy.


----------



## sharktooth

Solidly J rather than P, but I've found my J has been weak and neglected all these sixteen years. In the wake of having to schedule my classes/time/days for community college, I've decided to try my hand at using a calendar.

...when you first discovered Outlook and think, "Where have you been all my life?"

<3 yay


----------



## HWard

Spades said:


> You know you're a judger when you plan your procrastination time.
> 
> ...And when your friend calls you during that time and you tell them you're busy.


I plan when I'm going to be acting 'spontaneously' which usually resorts to me doing something I planned a long time ago but never got around to doing.


You get sadistic glee when forcing a P to make a choice from a large selection and staring them down until they do.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

You know you're a Judger when you have your college class schedule programmed into your mobile phone's calendar for the entire semester and you have a system for rotating textbooks so that you always have the right batch of materials ready to put into your backpack the night before.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Celtic Dreams said:


> For me, being a judger mostly comes into play not with my behavior so much, as the way I FEEL about it. I often run late, procrastinate, leave things messy, misplace items, fail to plan properly, etc. But when this happens, I don't just shrug it off. I really feel guilty and like I'm not being the person I ought to be. It's that big old "THOU SHALT" hanging over me that makes me a J, imho.


this is why I recently decided to stop being a Christian. I can't handle all the guilt that goes along with it being impossible not to sin, having the devil in my flesh, and being sentanced to suffer for eternity for a bunch of stuff I can't help. And, the only way to not suffer for eternity for it is to believe some fairy tail that some greedy man made up is real. Oh yeah, and don't forget that the fairy tail guy who decides all of this tells you that you should not do a crap load of things including defending your self against those who hurt you. The only thing you are really aloud to do is work really hard and mmake lots of babies to work hard too. And don't forget fairy tail man knows all, sees all and is harshly judjing you to everytime you do anything other than get hurt by others or have value taken away by others. he tells you he knows your destiny but also tells you it is up to you to live this "good" way and that you will suffer an eternity if you don't. So, no matter how much guilt you have and how hard you try to have a smile on your face while everyone beats you, rapes you, and steels from you, it has already been previously decided where you will end up. Don't even think about not beleiving in me to get out of this guilt and pain ridden life. If you do, you will go to Hell and your family will cry since they all believe this too and think you will be suffering an eternity. Since suffering for an eternity is such a big deal, it will be all your family will be able to think about. You won't be able to be around them at all without them having a sad look for you on their face, thinking you are an evil sinner, and trying to bring you back to the light. After all, it is the most important thing ever in and outside of the Universe and time. . Sweat dreams. I will be coming for you...

You know your a judjer when secretly deep down inside, you know God is telling you his judjments of people so you will know what to do about them and this is him working through you.


----------



## CorgiGirl

You know you're a judger when you have trouble not leading the guy in dance class.


----------



## locofoco

you know you're a judger when your closet is organized in categories of dresses, cardigans, long sleeves shirts, short sleeved shirts, pants, coats, and formal wear. and seeing anything out of place puts you into a rage.

yet for some reason my books always wind up on the floor.


----------



## Organized Chaos

When a YouTube video you're watching has one more dislike than like, so you like it in order to equal them out.


----------



## locofoco

when this thread triggers your inner OCD and you're picking off imaginary lint from your carpet because it's never clean

when you take over planning an outing even though you didn't even want to go because no one can decide on a time and place

when you use a lint roller on the cat to eradicate the source


----------



## dagnytaggart

....when your roommates think you're crazy because they can hear you walking around the house in the morning muttering your day plans to yourself. And muttering your Plan B, C...Y plans to yourself.

Me: (pouring cereal into bowl) okay, so I'll take a shower, that should last 15 minutes, then it'll be 6:45, then I'll check my email one more time and see if my project partner got back to me. If not, I'll spend 5 minutes texting him. etcetc.... Then I'll be at work at 9:00am, and I want to focus on setting up my company's promotional event, today focusing on writing up the material. If I get stalled by writer's block, I'll switch to looking for a venue. Noon, I'll take an hour lunch. By 4PM, I expect to have written materials' drafts completed. Which I'll then email to Tara to review...or no! Duh! Send her each piece as I go along. By 6PM, I should have her edits and commentary, and that will be that! By tomorrow, I'll be ready to personalize the invitation list as prepared by Tara...oh, and after work today, I'll need to pick up some salmon and eggs, as I'll have a test on Thursday and will need to be mentally sharp for it...." etc etc 

They've actually called me out on it when I thought they'd _never_ hear me. o_o;;


----------



## JubileeX

When you find P-types just about the most frustrating people when it comes to making decisions, plans, commitments or following through with things. 
The irony is that in order to accept these oblivious gentle butterflies you need to leave it up to them to decide on the details and let them be or you might just drive yourself crazy with trying to get any kind of direct answer that remains consistent. (Unless of course they want you to take the lead and are willing to follow.)

I plan pretty much everything in advance, so when something is organized, scheduled and planned in my head and someone goes and disrupts that, it really unnerves me.
I have learnt how to adapt to this way by seeing all their plans as "tentative" and having alternative plans to compensate. Hehe.
They have definitely taught me patience and tolerance. Thanks P's! ^^,


----------



## Spades

You ask your friend, "What are your plans for the weekend!"
They say, "Plans? It's only Thursday, how would I know?"
You cannot comprehend.


----------



## Thinkist

Notably us perceivers will find judgers' decisions to be final and unchangeable, so we're often surprised when they do change their decisions. Perceivers decide very carefully because we believe decisions should only be final and unchangeable, and sometimes this carefulness can translate into being tenative.


----------



## Incline

You leave early for appointments. You can't stand being late or rushing to get to your destination.
You have a hard time moving onto another task until you finish the previous. You don't like leaving things undone.
Being disorganized drives you crazy. 
You tend to make quick decisions.
You make to-do lists.


----------



## Eylrid

...you get annoyed when homework deadlines are extended.


----------



## doucette

You know you are judger, when you love your calender! Just inspecting what´s going on and what is going to be...

For me it gives security when I checking my calendar few times in a day.


----------



## gerardio

When you preempt that the beer you buy for tonights party might not be a screwtop. So before leaving the house you put a little bottle-opener in your pocket, just in case.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

You know your a NJ when you won't back down to your boss (as politely as possible of course) and everyone act's like you're nuts for "questioning" him.


----------



## Thinkist

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> You know your a NJ when you won't back down to your boss (as politely as possible of course) and everyone act's like you're nuts for "questioning" him.


Assertive Ni FTW! I can definitely appreciate this as an SP with a more subdued Ni :crazy:


----------



## tmighty

When you try to teach your cat that she may not catch birds.


----------



## Praesepe

You know your a judger when...well you just know cannot function any other way.


----------



## paper lilies

- When you buy a new journal at Barnes & Noble and cannot write in the journal as to not mess up it's perfection. Soon you end up having a whole collection of journals you don't want to mess up.

- When messy handwriting you cannot begin to understand makes you angry or frustrated.

- When your sentence structure has to be perfect and aligned and if it's not you try to _make_ it perfect and aligned.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

You know you're a Judger when you walk into Starbucks knowing exactly what you want, how you want it, and you have the exact change in hand.


----------



## KateMarie999

You know you're a judger when...

-You're a woman and you expect your room mate, another woman, to put the lid of the toilet down after each use. If she fails to do this, you feel like you're using a public bathroom and the world will come to an end

-You obsess over the cleanliness of your childrens' rooms and set up times for them to clean their rooms and refuse to let them go out and have any fun until their room is spotless. If their room is not perfectly clean, the world will come to an end

-You buy your kids planners and expect them to use them, because if they don't, the world will come to an end

-When you can look at a clean bathroom and find every speck of dirt your child missed and refuse to let them be "done" cleaning the bathroom until every speck is cleaned because the world will come to an end if your bathroom is dirty in ANY way

Can you tell I was raised by and am living with EXTREME Judgers?


----------



## slightlycrazed

When people think you do crack because you're up in the middle of the night cleaning. 

When you would rather do something yourself so you don't have to fix it after someone else does it.

When you could walk into your house in the middle of a blackout and still find everything because of how its organized.


----------



## Eylrid

slightlycrazed said:


> When people think you do crack because you're up in the middle of the night cleaning.
> 
> When you would rather do something yourself so you don't have to fix it after someone else does it.
> 
> When you could walk into your house in the middle of a blackout and still find everything because of how its organized.


The middle of the night is the best time to clean. I and J ftw!


----------



## Scylaax

- When you just made up your mind on reading a book before getting fun. Because you just don't want to move the sequence of events you just anticipated.
- When you have that latent need to put order in your mind, in your room, everywhere.
- When you get the need to _reorganize_ something that is already organized and all, but which does just feel it could be even more organized ! (gosh, that feeling is such a nightmare)
- When you need to read all the pages of a book to be able to put it back in your library and feeling satisfied.
- When you just want to put consistency in your whole life, till death.
- When you try to make perfect letters with your pencil when it come to drawing titles or your name, or whatever (for my part, my reference font is Helvetica)
- When you compulsively repeat "when" on these lists because otherwise, it would be too messy to read.


----------



## Organized Chaos

slightlycrazed said:


> When you would rather do something yourself so you don't have to fix it after someone else does it.


People like me at work because of this. People hate me at work because of this. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## Gumshoe

You know you're a judger when you accept your boss's to-do list for the day, and you add things to it because you feel it is incomplete.

The second part of that is where you, the judger, have fits upon finding out your boss's 'to-do list' does not contain everything she wants finished, and she keeps interrupting your work in order to continually add more to the list.


----------



## Phantom009

-blood rises when you see something our of place.
-you see procrastination as a sin.
-you know "right" and "wrong" exists.
-debates, for the sake of it, have their limits.
-worry for your reputation (I personally don't include looks in this one).
-worry for everything.
-are the last one who checks.
-have a mental check list.
-you feel guilty for being lazy.


----------



## Rainbow

You cannot relax on vacation.

There's a vid on YT about it.


----------



## BlueG

Phantom009 said:


> -you know "right" and "wrong" exists.


Nope, not a Judger thing.


----------



## Phantom009

How so sure? And if so, how do you explain the fact they do not procrastinate as much as perceivers (in this case, strictly Js of course)?
Maybe your pointing to the fact that "right" and "wrong", itself, doesn't exist. If that's the case, what I tried to refer was; the fact that they need that kind of distinction to be and do things with inner peace.


----------



## Eylrid

Phantom009 said:


> How so sure? And if so, how do you explain the fact they do not procrastinate as much as perceivers (in this case, strictly Js of course)?
> Maybe your pointing to the fact that "right" and "wrong", itself, doesn't exist. If that's the case, what I tried to refer was; the fact that they need that kind of distinction to be and do things with inner peace.


I procrastinate a lot.


----------



## VitaminDeficient

When different coloured highlighters mean very different things.


----------



## BlueG

Phantom009 said:


> How so sure? And if so, how do you explain the fact they do not procrastinate as much as perceivers (in this case, strictly Js of course)?
> Maybe your pointing to the fact that "right" and "wrong", itself, doesn't exist. If that's the case, what I tried to refer was; the fact that they need that kind of distinction to be and do things with inner peace.


I procrastinate all the time. I can't even try to argue the procrastination thing between J's and P's.


I was saying that I'm P and I know that right and wrong exists. But I find that in religion. Science cannot be used for right or wrong. And having the distinction to be and do things with inner peace makes sense to me as a J function.


----------



## Seeker99

Phantom009 said:


> How so sure? And if so, how do you explain the fact they do not procrastinate as much as perceivers (in this case, strictly Js of course)?
> Maybe your pointing to the fact that "right" and "wrong", itself, doesn't exist. If that's the case, what I tried to refer was; the fact that they need that kind of distinction to be and do things with inner peace.


 
I am a huge procrastinator. Seriously, you wouldn't believe how much an ISFJ can procrastinate.  I definitely don't think this is a J/P divide. I suppose we might have different reasons for procrastinating. As a very simple example, a J might procrastinate because of anxiety about things being perfect, whereas a P might do so because... well I don't know, I haven't given it that much thought. There are a lot of reasons why people procrastinate, and I'm sort of skeptical that there is even a correlation at all between judgers/perceivers and procrastination.

As for the existence of "right" and "wrong" - maybe I'm misinterpreting this but I take that to mean the existence of some sort of objective morality? If so, I'm definitely going to have to disagree there as well.  But maybe you're right, and judgers do have a tendency to callibrate our moral compasses to black and white definitions of right and wrong. But personally, I don't think that's a healthy mindset and it's something I'm trying to work on.

Edit: I'm not criticising you in that second paragraph, if that's how it comes across... Just rambling in order to make sense of it in my own mind.


----------



## Misha

You know you are a judger when...

1. ... you don't understand why some people don't follow to the dress code to work or party;
2. ... you always have to carry personal agenda wherever you go;
3. ... you frown upon a last-minute change of plan which you had invested a significant amount of time preparing;
4. ... you want to make an instant conclusion of others' motive due to sudden changed pattern;
5. ... you have a habit of putting people into categories of good, bad, or evil based on first encounter;
6. ... you have an urge to plan where/what to clean first'
7. ... you couldn't survive without drafting a to-do-list, especially on a hectic workday;
8. ... you put your clothes according to the colors, from light to dark hues;
9. ... you have a tendency to purchase items, like stationary, with the same color;
10. ... you can not stand any vague responses from people if you offer them a definite question.


----------



## silberlied

- You re-organize your bookshelves at least once a week.
- You are the only girl in art school that can somehow fit all of her supplies in a tiny box.
- Even your piles of crap have order and meaning. 
- All of your friends are Ps because they know they need you.


----------



## Bosanchera

Next to your own schedule, you know that of you're friends better then they do.


----------



## HandiAce

You seem to be the only one who remembers in his/her head why you and your friends went out in the first place.


----------



## Bosanchera

You first triple check and then double check just in case...


----------



## DJeter

A change of plan (singular!) is equivalent to a castration...


----------



## AbioticPrime

When most aspects of your life are *signed*, *sealed*, _*delivered*_.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

When you NEED your ENFP friend's clothes to match and for her to tuck in her shirt under her sweater and twitch for the rest of the day when she doesn't.

Haha, I love my J friends. ^_^


----------



## Organized Chaos

You know you're a judger when, in typing up your To-Do list for the next few days, you start off by typing tasks down as they come to mind, and then you spend time sub-dividing them into category, soon devoting one page to each category, and then print off the list. Then, once you have the papers, you put them in alphabetical order by category.

13 pages = 13 categories



Bible Time
Cleaning
Cooking
Digital Organization
Entertainment
External Tasks
Financial
Fitness
Organization
Scheduling
Self Improvement
Work
Writing


----------



## EmileeArsenic

When you dread the "So... what are we having for dinner?" conversation with your INTP sister because neither of you can make up your mind because A) you don't care, you just want to eat, and B) She wants to go to all the places on the list because she can't make up her mind, and when you take that off the table because you "tried it that one time and it ended up costing like $150 and we're not frikkin' doing that again" she goes "awwwwwww" and your foot stays down.


----------



## JCsnake69

When you say, 'I want that one!' and don't say, 'I don't like it,' later on.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

You get sick after finals.


----------



## ThatName

another judger thinks you're "stuck-up"...thanks istj girlfriend of estp brother


----------



## Le9acyMuse

When ignoring recklessness or nonsense makes you feel like the sky could fall, and you take it upon yourself to lead, even by nagging/barking if you have to.

Of course, good judgment beforehand makes this a useful feature, rather than thinking you're right all the time.


----------



## Lotan

You procrastinate on your homework by making a homework schedule.


----------



## IceGhost13

You manage to waste an entire evening you had set aside to spend organizing your room instead developing a personality test - organized into neat catigories, and sub-catigories of course.

You spend hours speculating on possible future plans, and how they could be plausably implimented.

It confuses you when others do not find the above activities enjoyable.


----------



## SharkT00th

You make a call about someone else and use categories?


----------



## Heavier Noon

ibage said:


> When a comment like "We'll worry about it when we get there." sounds like a threat.


Yes! Seriously, I sometimes take this as a personal insult.


----------



## Raichan

When even after expressing your emotions, you double check that you don't border on hypocrisy,
When you want to play fair a lot to the point you do self directed compensation for others,
When you strive to make your ideas more properly organized.


----------



## Emerson

You know you're a J when you'd happily make being late a crime punishable by death.


----------



## Heavier Noon

friction said:


> When you notice that the URL for this thread reads 'you-know-youre-judger-when' and the missing 'a' annoys you because the sentence could've been perfect.


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## fihe

when you organize your inventory of toiletries (and I have a lot) using spreadsheets.

also when you organize items on the shelves at stores you don't even work at, and get mad at how some people are such SLOBS!


----------



## birdsintrees

For someone who has just gone through a near major identity crisis for suddenly testing as a P instead of the J I've always tested as, this thread has been great confirmation that I have nothing to worry about and continue in the comfortable knowledge of being a J. My thanks.


----------



## OrangeCrazy

According to all of this I think I'm actually kind of J


----------



## MadamaButterfly

You are always at least 5 minutes late, but want to be 5 minutes early and can't figure out how this happened and time got away from you and you feel guilty for it. (or is that an NF thing?)


----------



## MadamaButterfly

friction said:


> When you notice that the URL for this thread reads 'you-know-youre-judger-when' and the missing 'a' annoys you because the sentence could've been perfect.


LOL! Exactly! I find misspellings in everything!


----------



## MadamaButterfly

OrangeCrazy said:


> According to all of this I think I'm actually kind of J


Sometimes when I test I come up with P instead of J. It's always possible you were just feeling a little "disorganized" and frazzled the day you took the test, maybe? Either way, it's still not far off, right?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Just reading this thread stresses me out.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

When the last letter of your MBTI is J


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

When you come up with any excuse to get out of going somewhere in this.


----------



## SunFlower27

I want to solidify my J. I think it would make me more effective (Js generally seem to be  Reading this thread is a little stressful, though. I've been trying to work through some things, be more balanced, recently, guided by an Alpha type who struggled with the same problems. Maybe that's interfering with my J function. Balanced, but still a very effective J... Any suggestions?


----------



## catlady

Sporadic Aura said:


> Just reading this thread stresses me out.


That's my reaction to the perceiver thread, ack!


----------



## Honn

when you notice that the "you know you're extrovert when" thread has only 26 replies
I mean, in theory...


----------



## AngelicDemon

When you get pissed off at your boyfriend for not arriving 20 minutes early

....yeah i've seriously done that one before. lol.


----------



## mr neurotic

You know you're a judger when SJs posts here are little bit less creepier (only by a little bit) than Ps posts in "You know you're a perceiver when..." thread.


----------



## Kelsay

-When you type a sentence, don't like the way it sounds, backspace, backspace, backspace, start again.
-When you color coordinate your m&m's before you eat them, or eat them in a certain order.
-When you grab onto the passenger side handle when riding in a car with your friends, coworkers, parents (etc).
-When you stop, mid sentence, to correct a word you used in the wrong context.
-When people think you're lazy, but in truth, you wont do anything unless you can do it perfectly.

I once went to return my shopping cart in the grocery store parking lot, and ended up straightening out the rest of the carts in the return, putting them inside each other in an orderly fashion, then collecting all the stray carts in the lot.


----------



## Lotan

When your friends suggest arriving to the theater 10 minutes before the movie starts and you laugh because you think they're joking.

When you hate going to a social event with a particular plan in mind, and the whole event gets drastically changed by someone's spontaneous suggestion that the rest of the group agreed with.


----------



## jennzthejust

You know you're a judger ,(in the judgemental aspect), when you assume all Asians are smart.


----------



## Nirel

I don't think I will be sleeping tonight after reading this thread, I'm scared...


----------



## Lotan

Nirel said:


> I don't think I will be sleeping tonight after reading this thread, I'm scared...


Don't sleep, or the Judger Boogeyman will organize your room! :crazy: 

On topic:

-When you hate it if you get assigned a task with no guidelines! How am I supposed to know if I'm doing it correctly?


----------



## EmileeArsenic

paper lilies said:


> - When you buy a new journal at Barnes & Noble and cannot write in the journal as to not mess up it's perfection. Soon you end up having a whole collection of journals you don't want to mess up.


I realise it's almost a year after you made this post, but I just put yet another untouched journal on the shelf, and will likely never make a single mark in it, even though I bought it to write in. It's just so pretty, I don't want to mess it up!! I'd never be able to forgive myself!


----------



## stevenjore

When you are standing next to a beautiful woman with a beautiful personality who wants to sleep with you but you can't stand the ugly shoes she wore and the tarty dress she looks sick in.


----------



## stevenjore

EmileeArsenic said:


> I realise it's almost a year after you made this post, but I just put yet another untouched journal on the shelf, and will likely never make a single mark in it, even though I bought it to write in. It's just so pretty, I don't want to mess it up!! I'd never be able to forgive myself!


I saw gone with the wind today twice....great movie...don't make them like they used too.


----------



## INSANiTY

This is a pretty funny thread because most of my friends and family are Judgers :happy:. They're always yelling at me especially about my time management and I'm like "Just chill out!" They don't like that one...


----------



## spirithawk41723

When achieving the neatest and most functional space is a recurrent theme of your existence.


----------



## Plainly Janely

I'm having trouble determining if I'm a J or a P. I can't live without closure, but I'm also not an organized person and it takes me forever to make a decision, but I can't move on until I do. I do a lot of planning, and looking ahead, and I am very much of a perfectionist when it comes to work or school. I often struggle with punctuality but it really stresses me out when I am late! I am very hard on myself and would rather not start something if I can't do it right. Any opinions?


----------



## Cerebro

Plainly Janely said:


> I'm having trouble determining if I'm a J or a P. I can't live without closure, but I'm also not an organized person and it takes me forever to make a decision, but I can't move on until I do. I do a lot of planning, and looking ahead, and I am very much of a perfectionist when it comes to work or school. I often struggle with punctuality but it really stresses me out when I am late! I am very hard on myself and would rather not start something if I can't do it right. Any opinions?


You're a J for sure. I;m a J, but I'm always a little late. I get caught up in my own thoughts, I move at a slower pace, then I frantically rush to my destination.
If you care about deadlines, time, doing everything perfect, etc., then you're definitely a Judger, an INXJ.

Does that reaffirm you at all?


----------



## chaosagogo

xEmilyx said:


> you know you're a judger when...
> (when driving) you drive into a lane in advance knowing that later you're going to need to move over into it anyways to get to your destination.
> 
> (i noticed that most of the percievers in my life don't do this...they wait until the last moment to turn into a lane while all the judgers in my life will plan ahead what lane they're in)


I'm a perceiver and I do this all the time. Other perceivers always bug me about it, but I only do it so I don't have to possibly deal with some sassy driver who won't let me into their lane at the last moment.


----------



## Laralou

quixoticcrush said:


> I don't know if this is a J thing but... when you're the only non-smoker in your family and you're constantly frustrated about how your clothes smell of cigarette smoke when you leave your house so you keep a bottle of febreeze in your car to spray yourself with.


Used to be me! But they all came to my side eventually!!!:angry:


----------



## mapledinosaur

mmm you're a J when start getting anxious with your P friends exploring around a town you aren't familiar with without any plan what so ever...


----------



## mapledinosaur

Napoleptic said:


> That's CDO, in alphabetical order like it should be.
> 
> Yes, I know it's old...but it's still good. :happy:
> 
> Side note: Best prank ever - getting someone seasons 1 and 3 of Monk for Christmas!


HAHA that is down right evil


----------



## LibertyPrime

When...


----------



## INFJane

I won't stop there; run your errands on your own time.

Your grammar is getting on my nerves. It really sucks.

Sidewalk chalk is more awesome than invisible ink.

I said so. Don't ask me if I'm sure. 
If I wasn't sure, I wouldn't have said it.

A fine example of judgement


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Deleted.


----------



## yet another intj

ENFP: _So, did you have a good time with her last night?_
INTJ: _She was *wrong* about this and that. I was *right* about everything. God granted me a good sword... And... I... Now... Have the might of sky behind me._
ENFP: _Oh, I thought that you were an atheist._
INTJ: _Agnostic._
ENFP: _Aren't they the same thing?_
INTJ: _You are* wrong* just like her! Are you working for her?_


----------



## Faux

You know you're a judger when your laptop's wallpaper is just a decorated calendar.


----------



## Illion

When surprise, unannounced visits supremely annoy you.


----------



## Reflect

...when you use a level to make sure your picture frames are hanging straight.


----------



## Saki

When a person’s poor grammar in an argument bothers you more than the fact that this person is screaming at you.

When someone suggests an activity outside your moral comfort zone and the only person in the room who knows how anal you can be over such things goes pale a bit/runs from the impending lecture.

When the thoughts of going on a spur of the moment vacation cause you enough anxiety to want to skip the vacation all together.

And finally, when you get annoyed at people for constantly asking “why don’t you just chill out?” If I could chill out I would, now please just let me finish organizing my socks by color!


----------



## MissxRae

- Organization and careful planning is very essential in your life.
- Indecisiveness and fickle minds irritate you so much.
- You hate when some people don't have a concept of time and take forever to do things.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers

When your 'to do' lists have 'to do' lists


----------



## basicallyrun

When those "surprise trips" make you nauseous because you don't know what you're going to do.


----------



## basicallyrun

When you have a nightmare in which you procrastinate and forget to study for a test. It didn't even involve TAKING the test. The anxiety, the guilt. It was awful. The craziest part? I'm on summer break.


----------



## JamesSteal

You'll never ever appear on an episode of Hoarders.


----------



## Remilia

@JamesSteal: Compulsive hoarding is a form of OCD, which can be a very J disorder. It just depends on how you look at things.

You know you're a Judger when you reflect on your childhood, and everyone remembered you as "the bossy one."


----------



## Fish Launcher

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you are a judger when you have OCD.
> 
> Nah, j/k. ...Or am I? :shocked:


Or perhaps OCPD...(Obsessive Compulsive _Personality _​Disorder)


----------



## PandaBear

You know you're a judger when you start washing dishes and put them away... then thinking " I don't think it's clean", taking it out and washing it again. Such a vicious cycle for your hands


----------



## basicallyrun

headintheclouds said:


> You've been told you need to "get out of your head"


I don't see how that's a judger thing... Probably an introvert thing, if anything.
Especially intuitive ones.


----------



## ForlanceAbice

Napoleptic said:


> When you and your XXXP friend go to buy ice cream and you somehow actually manage to hold your tongue until he finally chooses, at which point you nearly shout out "Yes, *finally!*" in the middle of the grocery store...and then die a little inside when he says "Ooh, let's go check out the _toppings!_"


Funny, I am a P type, yet my mother does NOT know when to get the bloody hell out of the store...
So even though I am P, I can empathize with you. I suppose having a hoarder as a mother does that to you though.


----------



## basicallyrun

ForlanceAbice said:


> Funny, I am a P type, yet my mother does NOT know when to get the bloody hell out of the store...
> So even though I am P, I can empathize with you. I suppose having a hoarder as a mother does that to you though.


We introverts tend to be less extreme than the extroverts, because IJs, despite being judgers, are percieving dominants and IPs are judging dominants, even though the functions are introverted.


----------



## Hanaseru

When you go on a school trip and you're the one making sure that everybody wakes up an hour before the suggested time and is down for breakfast 30 minutes before anybody else wakes up


----------



## Anon317

- don't like surprises
- know how to play minesweeper 
-when you have a list of lists 
- when your desktop looks like this 







- when you are the one who says : why are you not taking this seriously?


----------



## Hanaseru

Anon317 said:


> - don't like surprises
> - know how to play minesweeper
> -when you have a list of lists
> - when your desktop looks like this
> View attachment 85415
> 
> - when you are the one who says : why are you not taking this seriously?


- when you play large minesweeper boards for fun and you complete them 90% of the time


----------



## jonagelle

You are a judger if you can create judgment of your own. And that your decisions are wise and acceptable. It agreeable to most people and results to a positive outcome. When it is based from factual informations, related issues, and for the general welfare. You are a judger if you can decide on your own. And that your decision is useful and helpful for you and for all. That the effect is not harmful. A good judgment is based from considering possible results from consequences. You are a judger if you investigate on other act and you conclude out of it. Whether you reveal or not your conclusion you are still a judger because you undergone judgment. You are a judger simply by making judgment. And you use your decision to benefit you. You make most out of your judgment.

Nathanael King is a Clinical Hypnotherapist, NLP practitioner and weight loss & nutritional therapist. He also helps people suffering from panic attacks or social anxiety. He has written a book on how to build confidence instantly using NLP techniques. Please click <a target="_new" href="http://dailyimproveself.com/instantconfidencefree/">here</a> to download now. You can also sign up for weekly newsletter at <a target="_new" href="http://www.SelfProgress.co.uk">http://www.SelfProgress.co.uk</a> for your growth.


----------



## Judson Joist

You know you're a Judger when your co-workers are always telling you that you think and/or worry too much and that "it don't gotta be perfect," yet you keep trying to make "it" perfect, whatever "it" happens to be (typically the arrangement of things in the environment). This can apply to the office or the factory (or to pretty much any workplace).


----------



## Raawx

anon317 said:


> - when your desktop looks like this
> View attachment 85415
> 
> - when you are the one who says : Why are you not taking this seriously?


I thought that I was the only one who did this. Glad to know that I'm not alone!


----------



## Hollow Man

When you're not a improv guy(or gal).


----------



## Kathy Kane

When you rearrange someone else's plans, because they plan to go to the grocery store _before_ the department store. 

(Though this might be a logic thing more than a J thing.)


----------



## laujase

When you say complimentary/positive things to others, but your facial expressions are a dead give away to what you really think/feel.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you organize your friend's Cards Against Humanity in alphabetical order when you return it (my INTJ friend did that when she returned my Cards Against Humanity).


----------



## alexandr202

When you get frustrated because Pandora doesn't have a way to alphabetically sort your stations.


----------



## alexandr202

alexandr202 said:


> When you get frustrated because Pandora doesn't have a way to alphabetically sort your stations.


When you get incredibly excited by discovering Pandora DID add the ability to sort stations by Name or Date now. Woot!


----------



## Gerro

When you see judges walking on the street in their hot robes and think that "I WANT TO BE LIKE THOSE GUYS" and then study hard and become a judge of the court and be all like "I'm enjoying this immensely"


----------



## EminentFate

You know you're a Judger when one of your biggest pet peeves is people spelling_ "your"_ incorrectly, instead of _"you're"_.


----------



## epicenter

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Nah, j/k. ...Or am I? :shocked:


What you said along with how the smiley you chose looked cracked me up.


----------



## epicenter

You know you're a judger when you correct other people's grammer/spelling and take pride with yours because yours is impeccable...but when people correct yours you get ticked. Or maybe its just me. I blame texting and auto correct for no longer knowing how to spell or phrase sentences:dry:


----------



## epicenter

Lotan said:


> You procrastinate on your homework by making a homework schedule.


this...and actually I procrastinate when doing housework, too, because I'm making another list/schedule for chores. INFJ's can kinda go either way, though, imo.


----------



## Chest

when 5 minutes means 5 minutes and not one second more nor less


----------



## aloneinmusic

You get annoyed when someone says "I'm on my way" and they're really only just leaving the house.


----------



## Meagan

aloneinmusic said:


> You get annoyed when someone says "I'm on my way" and they're really only just leaving the house.


Or when they are still/only starting to get ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant Lotty

Whenever there is a job or a piece of work that needs doing, that niggling voice in your head doesn't shut up or allow you to relax until you meet its demands.


----------



## kemdock1789

Aßbiscuits said:


> - When you can't sleep or relax if you're in a messy room (that you can fix).
> - When you manage your time so well that when Summer time comes along you're indecisive about what to do everyday.
> - When even sex comes into your schedule.
> - When you don't feel comfortable unless you not only have a plan, but also a back-up plan.
> - When something unpredictable happens you immediately get mildly pissed off or worried.
> - A lot of percievers don't understand that when it comes to doing assignments and homework early, a judger has to do it because it nags at them all day and they can't get it off their minds (or is it just me?). Feels uneasy knowing that you could have something done easily instead of relaxing or having fun.
> - When everything you create has to have a reason for its structure, why you did certain things etc _it can't be random or irrelevant_. And if this isn't achieved you don't feel satisfied with your work.


Yea im deffinatly a perciever because that is not me... and I totaly do not understand that theory, of which my wife subscribes to


----------



## kemdock1789

Fern said:


> When planning a movie night with your partner (Perceiver, I may add), you look up all playing time for movies and make a detailed list for them. You soon agree on a film and playing time for later.
> 
> Upon arriving at the theatre your boyfriend asks "Sooo, what do you want to do? Wanna see [movie that wasn't even on your list]? We could get a bite to eat! It's whatever you want, babe"
> 
> And you internally scream "I already told you what I want! :sad: There was *list*"
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You know you are a Judger when the "You know you're a Perceiver when..." thread gives you a tiny heart attack!


totally my wife... she gets mad at me all the time for this but its hard to change...


----------



## Fern

kemdock1789 said:


> totally my wife... she gets mad at me all the time for this but its hard to change...


Hey, it's just who you are. You can't help being like that any more than we can help _our _respective natures 

's all about balance.


----------



## 63511

I'm pretty sure I'm a J, unless I find out my functions dictate otherwise. But I'm definitely type-A, fast-paced, organized and particular! Lol!

So how about you know you're a judger when people remark on how organized you are at work and you realize that you do it naturally. 

Or when your friends say "we're not sure about a plan we're just going to play it by ear" (I cringe) and you say "oh, okay. So about what time...?"


----------



## The Exception

When you read the judging description and say "That's definitely me!" and don't even bother to read the perceiving description to see if its a better fit.


----------



## ISTPersonality

You find P people utterly disorganized, messy, random, dysfunctional.


----------



## aloneinmusic

If you have a plan of action, you want people to stick to it, not give you every reason as to why they can't do it.


----------



## Yuugi

When you panic whenever you lose something because that's imperfect, dammit!


----------



## kimpossible119

When your P friend wants to do homework with you, but they wait too long and you decide to go ahead and get it done...then they get upset that you did it without them :laughing:


----------



## greenfairy026

You love packing for trips and do it 5 days early.

And if you had your way you would do it a month early.


----------



## Chest

when you take it personally when perceivers don't show up on time


----------



## yumchesspie

Gosh, these threads make me even more confused because I relate to them all. I lose patience with late people like a judger, but I'm indecisive and take a long time to choose ice cream like a perceiver. I'm a kinesthetic learner like a sensor, but I'm in my own head and often oblivious/walking into people like an intuitive. I'm sort of OCD and laid back at the same time. I both take things too literally and look for hidden meanings. I think I do both extroverted and introverted thinking, and I think I use both introverted and extroverted intuition. What's wrong with me? Am I reading inaccurate info on the functions, or is my personality just weak? Lol.


----------



## Lou2712

yumchesspie said:


> Gosh, these threads make me even more confused because I relate to them all. I lose patience with late people like a judger, but I'm indecisive and take a long time to choose ice cream like a perceiver. I'm a kinesthetic learner like a sensor, but I'm in my own head and often oblivious/walking into people like an intuitive. I'm sort of OCD and laid back at the same time. I both take things too literally and look for hidden meanings. I think I do both extroverted and introverted thinking, and I think I use both introverted and extroverted intuition. What's wrong with me? Am I reading inaccurate info on the functions, or is my personality just weak? Lol.


This is exactly me! When doing the test, I was just about Introvert, Sensor and Judger... The only one I am certain about is being a Feeler. Its frustrating because I identify with both 'You know you're a Judger' AND 'You know you're a Perceiver'. I dislike late and unorganised people, but I can be late and disorganized sometimes as well etc.


----------



## yumchesspie

I'm not as ambitious or as confident as the average INTJ. They seem to enjoy knowledge for the sake of sating curiosity, but also for the sake of bettering themselves. In my case it's mostly only the former. I know to have knowledge--not to be knowledgeable. But I think I get bothered by incompetence and inefficiency more so than the average INTP. And I'm more sensitive, especially when I feel like something isn't just and fair.


----------



## MNiS

When you try to force Perceivers to always think the same way they do even though it's over rigid and is quite often based on flawed logic. -_-

Don't hate a perceiver's brilliance. Judgers bring so much to the table that life would be terrible and chaotic without all of you.


----------



## Zamyatin

Chest said:


> when you take it personally when perceivers don't show up on time


That annoys the shit out of me so goddamn much. Especially when the rest of the group has to wait for them, and they're _always_ five minutes or more late. I have to stifle the glare when they give the generic "sorry, I just got caught up in X, I hope you all weren't waiting for me!"

That said, I've known several people with judging preferences that were perpetually late and a bunch of perceivers that were always on time, so it's not really type-related so much as personality related. Still bugs me every single time it happens.


----------



## AEH

When someone cancels plans on you 20 minutes before you are supposed to hang out.


----------



## ThomThom1

Is it Judging or Perceiving to say, "I don't like rules and regulations that other people create for me. I like to create my own rules and enforce them."
vs. 
"I hate rules and regulations since they restrict my creativity, but I appreciate when other people follow the rules. I hate schedules unless they are my own and even then, they are very flexible and subject to change." ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cremefraiche

Reticence said:


> That's Ti though.


Yeah, but I don't think a Perceiver would make a coded list based on paint colors.


----------



## cremefraiche

ThomThom1 said:


> Is it Judging or Perceiving to say, "I don't like rules and regulations that other people create for me. I like to create my own rules and enforce them."
> vs.
> "I hate rules and regulations since they restrict my creativity, but I appreciate when other people follow the rules. I hate schedules unless they are my own and even then, they are very flexible and subject to change." ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That goes into N/S, J/P and Type 4. It's hard to put that into just Judging/Perceiving.


----------



## cremefraiche

AEH said:


> When someone cancels plans on you 20 minutes before you are supposed to hang out.


I hate this depending on who it is. Sometimes I secretly love it as an introvert.


----------



## R45tx

When you have an extensive conversation all planned out in your head and the other person doesn't follow the script.


----------



## Redifining Cool

R45tx said:


> When you have an extensive conversation all planned out in your head and the other person doesn't follow the script.


You should type out the conversation and email it to that person. No need to talk in person.

Just kidding, I've done that before too.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Ther is a wall of brick where dark ones are evenly cascading down diaganally against light ones but one light one is sticking out unenvenly into the dark ones and you constantly push it back to the light side in your mind every time you see it. BAM!


----------



## Unicorntopia

MNiS said:


> You know you're a judger when you rely on planning to accomplish anything because that comforts your uneasy mind in an uneasy world. Perceivers can walk into a warzone, pick up a weapon and walk back out without ever having fired a shot and be proud of that. Then the judger will try to judge them in some negative manner which is extraordinarily annoying.


And the perceivers will judge the judgers for being upset for things not going to plan and tell them they are horrible uptight overly nervous people for it.... Right back at you!


----------



## Unicorntopia

When you percieve the percievers as superior know it alls since they don't have to plan in order to live comfortably. :3


----------



## Unicorntopia

MNiS said:


> I wasn't insulted I didn't know what to make of that statement since it has multiple meanings to me.
> 
> But yeah, us extroverted perceivers are the quintessential act before thinking type.


I often wonder what the world would be like with only extroverted perceivers always acting and never thinking before hand. I mean what is the point in thinking ahead of time if you can live and be happy otherwise??? Do we really offer anything of value to anyone ..including ourselves?
...I mean, I'.m not saying I don't enjoy the mental act of planning. I effing LOVE it and would not want to live with out since it is so much fun but damn, I can't imagine or even grasp what it would be like to live without it. I suspect comparatively it would feel empty. I mean, what do you do with your brain? I have to be thinking or I feel empty and like wtf is going on man..


----------



## calirogue

Redifining Cool said:


> You should type out the conversation and email it to that person. No need to talk in person.
> 
> Just kidding, I've done that before too.


I've planned extensive conversations (that didn't work out in person, of course), and resorted to typing up everything I had to say and sending it, when I couldn't handle a face-to-face conversation. That might be more an introverted thing.


----------



## Gabori

The world is full of different kind of idiots


----------



## cloudpuffballz

..when it is very hard for you to change your views and choices. You also get stressed when nobody sticks by the rules imposed by your professor.


----------



## INFJRoanna

When you find yourself constantly observing others around you, and you can't switch it off.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

When you check the time quite a bit, and move quickly.


----------



## chanteuse

The only trait I have as a J is that when I make a decision to do something, I carry it out. Before the action, I must spend time incubating and researching before deciding if it's a go.

Other than this and being on time for events I deem important (meeting someone who gives me the butterflies) or can't afford to be late (catching a flight), I act more like a P. I am usually late to work, do many chore related things last minutes, not a neat freak, have no compulsion when not stressed out.


----------



## cremefraiche

This was in a big plastic container all mixed up.

Yes I needed it sorted...


----------



## Vincisomething

Green Girl said:


> When you actually attempt to be late, but can't make yourself do it.


*Ends up showing up a half hour early.*


----------



## DaBallerina

I was talking with my ESFP friend today and she said that we have to hang out sometime. I told her I couldn't anytime this week, and not this weekend, and then continued to explain my entire planned schedule to her for the next 2 weeks, finally telling her we could hang out in two and a half weeks on a Saturday. The look she gave me was perfect.


----------



## Queen of Mars

When you plan _everything_, even the way you're going to form your letters. Although, that might just be my OCD...


----------



## Consolidated Potato

.


----------



## ENTJess

*You find procrastination to be impossible/doesn't really exist.
*The friend you're helping is constantly taking his/her time and you have to remind him/her of a deadline.
*Even more annoyed when this friend says, "Let me think..." and zones out.
*You have an alarm clock set even on the weekends/days you don't work.


----------



## HBIC

Napoleptic said:


> When you and your XXXP friend go to buy ice cream and you somehow actually manage to hold your tongue until he finally chooses, at which point you nearly shout out "Yes, *finally!*" in the middle of the grocery store...and then die a little inside when he says "Ooh, let's go check out the _toppings!_"


I see 78 people agreed with this, but personally, I can’t relate at all since when this happens I’m either the person who takes an hour choosing (if it’s something like ice cream) or I’m the one pushing the person to choose quickly (if it’s something I hate like buying socks).



Dear Sigmund said:


> You freak out if you loose your planners.
> 
> Your favorite phrases are " I need at least 2 weeks notice" I'll check or put it on my schedule"


Never used a planner in my life, I was gifted with a couple and even bought one, just to see it either stay unused until the year was over or become a shopping list notebook.



Aßbiscuits said:


> - When you can't sleep or relax if you're in a messy room (that you can fix).
> - When you manage your time so well that when Summer time comes along you're indecisive about what to do everyday.
> - When even sex comes into your schedule.
> - When you don't feel comfortable unless you not only have a plan, but also a back-up plan.
> - When something unpredictable happens you immediately get mildly pissed off or worried.
> - A lot of percievers don't understand that when it comes to doing assignments and homework early, a judger has to do it because it nags at them all day and they can't get it off their minds (or is it just me?). Feels uneasy knowing that you could have something done easily instead of relaxing or having fun.
> - When everything you create has to have a reason for its structure, why you did certain things etc _it can't be random or irrelevant_. And if this isn't achieved you don't feel satisfied with your work.


That's very..._intense_.



WickedQueen said:


> When you make a list of clothes schedule for work (Purple for Monday, Red/Pink for Tuesday, Green/Blue for Wednesday, Brown/Black for Thursday, and Yellow/Orange for Friday).
> 
> When you make a plan for everything, from daily lives to 10-20 years plan.
> 
> When you know what you want to do next year and have step by step plan on how to achieve it.
> 
> When you think or act in systematical order.


JESUS :th_woot:



Linnifae said:


> When even though your daughter doesn't live with you anymore and you rarely have to see her messy car, you *beg* her to let _you_ clean it out because you can't stand the thought of that mess existing anywhere in this world...and then beg her to keep it that way even though you know it's a hopeless case.
> 
> (Sorry mom and dad, but I"m working on it!)


That'd be my mom, and she's a P. I'm the messiest person she knows.



Darner said:


> When having to cross an area of fresh, non-touched, immaculate snow makes you feel like a criminal.


That's actually one of the things I most look forward to whenever snow season is approaching.



Green Girl said:


> When you don't want to write on a fresh sheet of paper, because you will mess up its perfection.


Nothing makes me happier than scribbling all over a blank space.



Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> You know you're a judger when you can't bear to have crossed out words in your notes. You'd rather copy the whole page over again.


Actually, my notes usually look something like this:











Unicorntopia said:


> When you want to do something but it conflicts with your previously made plans, so you take a minute to reevaluate the previous plan, see how plan can be adjusted to fit in, way pros and cons of new proposed plan with previous plan, and decide whether to adjust the plans.


:shocked:



Pyroscope said:


> ...You all terrify me...
> *scuttles away*


*whispers* Me too.

Now, _that's_ more like it:



Space Cat said:


> *When you are way earlier then your friends and you get pissed off that you're the one who's always on time.*
> 
> When you think of something to say before you actually say it (i hope this is not just T bias)
> 
> *When something doesnt go right, you devise a plan to solve it.*





petals of stone said:


> -When you have a plan of what you will be doing today, you have a rough plan of what activities you will do tommorrow and you are thinking about making a plan for day after tomorrow.
> 
> *- When you love lists.
> 
> - When you watch a movie and when the hero rushes blindly forward to fight the villain without a plan and lands in trouble, you wonder why they were being such an idiot and didn't plan this through and had backup.*





SarahWilliams said:


> when the answer 'we will figure it out as we go along' is not, nor ever will be, acceptable.





SarahWilliams said:


> when you get annoyed by wishy washy people who can't decide things.


I'm not even bother continuing checking the thread since the first pages were enough to make me seriously question my typing.

I wonder if Enneagram could be a cause to it, though.


----------



## Makro

HBIC said:


> Actually, my notes usually look something like this:


So maybe you know you're a Judger when you conclude that everybody takes notes the same way you do? :happy:

Cool notes too! I love that kind of thing.


----------



## HBIC

Makro said:


> So maybe you know you're a Judger when you conclude that everybody takes notes the same way you do? :happy:
> 
> Cool notes too! I love that kind of thing.


Credit goes to Severus Snape though, I just used it because it's such an accurate depiction of my own :wink:


----------



## Grandeur

You get insanely frustrated with yourself when you're running late for something due to bad traffic


----------



## ENTJudgement

When your username is ENT"Judgement".


----------



## ESFPlover

When it comes to fashion, we are very opinionated, I'm a ISFJ, I would know . I love fashion, and people appreciate my opinion.


----------



## ArBell

When you feel that you could totally ben undercover a spy for the FBI/CIA/MI5/MI6.
When your friends count on you to come up with a plan.
When you plan the next day ahead before going to sleep.


----------



## Ninjaws

When even your teachers start telling you to be less strict on yourself.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

You've downloaded the restaurant menu at home and decided on your meal choices prior to arrival.


----------



## kimpossible119

You have a fifteen-minute long argument with your J family about where everyone should sign their name on a greeting card


----------



## MrQuestion

When you plan on how to make a plan, then how to improve the plan.


----------



## BladeRunnerChick

Ninjaws said:


> When even your teachers start telling you to be less strict on yourself.



Lmao this, all term long.
Professor: ''You should enjoy first year, chill out!"
Me: ''I am enjoying first year, now give me the reading list for next year."


----------



## BladeRunnerChick

Redifining Cool said:


> You should type out the conversation and email it to that person. No need to talk in person.
> 
> Just kidding, I've done that before too.


Oh my literal days, I laughed so hard at this. Can you imagine just emailing the person you like, being : ''Mate, this is how our conversation would go down, if we accidentally bumped into each other tomorrow, whilst I was stalking you to your classes.''


----------



## BladeRunnerChick

cremefraiche said:


> When you're trying to make plans for later in the day with your Perceiver boyfriend who has afternoon plans, who tells you, "I'm not sure when I'll be done. Let's just keep it open and see."
> 
> By which you tell him you'd just rather not have plans than "leave it open" because you hate not having a specific time or time frame.
> 
> (Or maybe that's just the higher percentage-scoring Judgers among us. I for one HATE to "leave things open.")
> 
> 
> 
> When you are trying to plan a vacation with someone else who has to request off from work (which you did two weeks ago the day you decided to take a trip), and you ask them every day for those two weeks if they got off yet. And after about a week you consider calling their manager for them just so you can finally know (but hold yourself back because boundaries).


See when someone tells me: ''I'm not sure when I'll be done. Let's just keep it open and see.'' there's a tiny human in me, stabbing the hell out of the person like this:









and they lose the credibility of being a person of trust in my life. I know it shouldn't but it just goes downhill. Unless really important I write the deadly Okay. And I think everyone around me has got the memo of its meaning.


----------



## Metalize

Idk. I'm not a J, but I still judged myself to be more competent than many of my teachers and classmates.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> Idk. I'm not a J, but I still judged myself to be more competent than many of my teachers and classmates.


That's not Jness that's arrogance and like all claims of being superior, they are probably rooted in severe mental health disorders. Hmm yes.


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's not Jness that's arrogance and like all claims of being superior, they are probably rooted in severe mental health disorders. Hmm yes.


Damn. I'm running out of bytes to record all of these symptoms.

I appreciate your sagacious advice though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> Damn. I'm running out of bytes to record all of these symptoms.
> 
> I appreciate your sagacious advice though.


Severe mental disorders!


----------



## sonicshadow

When even if your desk is a mess, it is controlled chaos and you know where everything is.


----------



## sonicshadow

Or, rather, if you are disorganized and you at least WANT to be organized!!


----------



## Fern

When in a healthy mental state, cleaning your room is rejuvenating and dare I say it? Fun!


----------



## Cute and Coldhearted

When you have a list over all the lists you have.


----------



## Morn

sonicshadow said:


> When even if your desk is a mess, it is controlled chaos and you know where everything is.


Controlled chaos is the nature of the universe my friend.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

When you've practically never been late to an appointment in your life. Ever. And being even one minute late makes you anxious and feel bad about yourself.

Also:

When you wear a watch and you check it throughout the day.

Also:

When you can relate to the rabbit in Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## thompidoo

Revolver Ocelot said:


> When you've practically never been late to an appointment in your life. Ever. And being even one minute late makes you anxious and feel bad about yourself.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is so me. Sometimes I wonder if I might be a Je type because I hate being late, and I hate it when other people are late too. It makes me feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## MrsAcidTea

sonicshadow said:


> Or, rather, if you are disorganized and you at least WANT to be organized!!


Oh thank you for such a nice comment! I almost thought this thread sounds OCD... like everyone does their work efficiantly!
It's not like this... 
--------

Ok, you know you're a judger when making lists is soooo fun! (I often overdo it...)


----------



## acidosis

When you feel bad for always being early. 
When you are obsessive about maximising both the available space and the water circulation in the dishwasher (or maybe this is just SJ).


----------



## VinnieB

When you like to plan out the activities before you go on a vacation.


----------



## ESFPlover

Green Girl said:


> When you actually attempt to be late, but can't make yourself do it.


OMG! I feel you on that one, it hurts me to be late. I hate it, I have is espeically when people are late, I can't stand it. When you say you are going to be on time, freakin BE ON TIME, not 20min, 30min, 1 hour or 2 hours later, what the shit is that?! You knew in advance, why are you trying to make other people mad??


----------



## ESFPlover

Also when I have too many options about people are wearing, good and bad, what can be fixed and what can stay that you can work with. Plus how things are organized, when it comes to plans and paperwork, excel spreadsheet. I know people have there own way of doing things, but why? Why does it make sense to them?


----------



## Abigail1509

You start packing for your trip three (or even more) days before departure.


----------



## Jippa Jonken

When you can't fake happiness/relaxation/enthusiasm.


----------



## polarity22

when no matter how hard you try, you can't understand your P friend


----------



## Flux

- When you cannot accept an alteration of plans.
- When you plan for your life up to several decades ahead of time.
- When you're concerned with things that cannot easily be organized alone.
- When you spend the majority of your time concerned about your future and in regards to how sufficient your plans are in guiding you to the future you desire.


----------



## Determined mind

When you spend most of your time thinking about plans and how will they turn out. 

When your friends tease you with "Just don't plan anything, that totally killls my mood". 

When your planning goes vastly outside of your expected lifespan. 

When unsettled decisions reduce your productivity on regular basis. 

When your parents were jelous how orderly is your room. 

When you get a degree without breaking a single assignement deadline. 

When people say to that you are dictroship material. 

When in a group you are always the one that is in charge of planning/strategy. 

When you ask a lot of "Why didn't you .... ?" questions. 

When you have dreams that you are writting laws for other people. 

When you learn to play chess before you learn to read. 

When you have a plan about playing a board game and you are sure in it since other are not crazy enough to counter-plan for this. 

When you prefer to buy only with a shopping list. 

When you wake up your parents since they have oversleept and they have to go to work. 

When making order entertains you. 

When repairing others feels as something you must do. (even if the other person does´t want that)

When you plan to be spontaneous. (this means that you will deliberately let things happen)

When you the most wealthy person in your family. 

When you say your opinion even if nobody wants to hear it. 

When people say to you that you are the only person they know that actually reduces entropy of the universe. 

When you think that if would be cool to have a T-shit that says "CONTROL FREAK" all over it. 

When you postpone decisions only because you are ahead of schedule and you have to wait for others. 

When you make decision for others and they enjoy the favour. 

When ant colony invades your home and then you kill all of them to the last one and destroy their entire nest.

When you think you have the right to sanction people. 

When you are a grown up mature person but you never in your life you got a speeding/parking ticket. 

When you want to have everything decided even before the process has stated. 

When you think for a second if this can backfire to you somehow and then start a conversation. 

When you start a random conversation deliberatlely in order to eventually convert a person to your side. 

When you think that in most cases end really does justify the means. 

When you are a money magnet. 

When you it is you dream to have thousand/millions bellow yourself that will make your vision come to life. 

When you can always find a flaw. 





This is all I could have think of at the moment.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Joe2718

sonicshadow said:


> When even if your desk is a mess, it is controlled chaos and you know where everything is.


Yay, chaotic organization! I keep everything organized based on frequency of use. It appears messy but is rather efficient.


----------



## ilia

Plagioclase said:


> When your NF causes you to be percieved as messy but you actually feel really frustrated when your P friends come over and create an even bigger mess.


as one of those troublesome Ps, I feel deeply sorry.. 



hope02 said:


> you facepalm every single time your friend says something silly


Oh dear.. Perhaps.. I should restrain more in front of you Js...


----------



## applecrumble

When your friends ask you if you're free on a particular date and you ask them 'why?' until they tell you the answer, even if it was supposed to be a surprise party for your birthday.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

In a relationship, your SO has complained about you acting more like a mother than a partner.


----------



## Kaedra




----------



## MisterPerfect

Space Cat said:


> When you are way earlier then your friends and you get pissed off that you're the one who's always on time.
> When you think of something to say before you actually say it (i hope this is not just T bias)
> When something doesnt go right, you devise a plan to solve it.


Hahaha YUP


----------



## MisterPerfect

acidicwithpanic said:


> In a relationship, your SO has complained about you acting more like a mother than a partner.


Wait my freinds say this about me OO


----------



## angelfish

acidicwithpanic said:


> In a relationship, your SO has complained about you acting more like a mother than a partner.


I call my ISFJ "Dad" sometimes when I feel like he is being conspicuously more responsible than me. 
._____.''


----------



## the1williams

When you're open to literally any plan out of, say, a list of five. But once one has been chosen and someone starts trying to change it your eye twitches.


----------



## betted60

lol, SO true


----------



## Silastar

-My friends need my help at a certain hour? Very well. I will plan my whole day after this appointment. ...Wait, what you mean it has been postponed?!


----------



## Stevester

When people tell you they called in sick at work when in actuality they just wanted a day off. You consider that to be borderline sociopathic behavior.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

When your computer desktop is organized into as few folders as possible, and you've put thought into what subfolders those folders will include so you can find anything you need in five seconds or less.

People come to you when something needs to be written down on paper because your handwriting is akin to a typewriter.

When you can't stand those red lines under accidental misspellings on the computer and fix each and every one of them before hitting save. 

When you automatically take note of anyone using the Oxford comma.

When you've tossed out journals or planners because they didn't fit the organized aesthetic appeal you were going for.

"Sure, we can meet up. Next Thursday at 12:30 at so-and-so place? Sounds good!" *change of plans* "...you've got to be fucking kidding me."


----------



## Wolf

When your friends call you "the most collected and organized person they know".


----------



## ixwolvesix

You know you're a judger when you plan out your "lazy days" lol


----------



## Popinjay

You are completely incensed that no one has maintained what is arguably one of the most important threads on this forum!

Oh, and you wear your pairs of socks from left to right so they wear evenly (wait...sorry...that's the "You know you're OCD when" thread).


----------



## Sarah_May

-You hate it when things happen that you hadn't planned for
- you even plan what you are going to say (sometimes the night before!)
- you spend heaps of time thinking about the past


----------



## Docta_Phreak

- You feel personally offended/attacked when someone you're on a deadline with doesn't know what time it is
- You bullet point your lists
- You try to write poetry, but it comes out as propaganda
- Take it as a compliment when you're called a "fascist"
- You chest tightens when someone mentions something we "could have done instead"


----------



## shameless

Lol I am going to speak for my sister. Because she was reminiscing with me recent and had me rolling in laughter.

She is an Infj

You know your more likely a J if your mistaken as the eldest based off of demeanor and disposition when your out.

Tehe she was sarcastically commenting how many times thru out the years when she has been out with myself (estp) and our older sister (esfp) how she is always mistaken as the eldest. Lol her ... "Yeah I must be the eldest because I am not attempting to streak, or draw as much attention to myself as possible like you and ******."

Then she went on to discuss (in good humor laughing) how terrible of a rolemodel I was. Apparently I brought her to a party when she was like 14 where there was lines of blow out everywhere and I was running around topless. This was along time ago mind you. It really stuck out to her tho.

I was totally laughing at her playfully about being a such an uptight fuddy duddy she gets mistaken as older then me who is 3 yrs her senior and our older sis who is 10 years her senior. 

Her sarcastically joking back yeah how uptight of me not to start stripping my clothes off. (gees she really needs to let that shit go it has been years since I streaked in public)

Sigh it really was a funny convo tho and I kept thinking about her Jness during it all.
Could not help but feel bad for her having to follow my esfp sis and myself estp in lineas well clearly we can be obscene (more particularly in younger years), and well have lil to no shame. 

Its note worthy tho that even my J mother thinks my Infj sis can be alittle uptight. I think its some what to combat how obscene she always viewed for sure my eldest sis (who is off the charts no shame even to this day), and myself especially younger. It is kind of funny tho when we are together. The extremes in disposition and demeanor.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

you judge


----------



## CasusBelli

When it takes a Perceiver to find the loopholes in your plans, only for you to frown and say "I knew that."


----------



## Faery

When someone asks "are you sure?" and you say yes, because you're sure that you're sure, ad infinitum.


----------



## Szartsky

HAhahahaha. I know exactly what you mean cuz I have a best friend and brother like that and at times it is a miracle how they put up with me. Sorry for them Judgers srsly.


----------



## Azazel

Time to make hard decisions often people comes to you.

_also when you annoy them telling them to structure themselves better but they still love you_


----------



## Ride

When they try and help you be more organized and it freaks my P out so I'm just like:

I love you but go awaaay....


----------



## bremen

When you get annoyed at times by people's unpredictability.


----------



## Azazel

When you get pissed off by people doing a slack job in our task times.


----------



## msJinx

So, you've to be a control freak in order to be a J, right? :wink:


----------



## mizz

Green Girl said:


> When you actually attempt to be late, but can't make yourself do it.



Best one ever! LOL


----------



## mizz

When a family member is helping you clean and you ask them not to help simply because they don't know how to do it the right way.


----------



## Zander35E

jdmn said:


> -You realize you have an eternal fight with procrastination, yet you still fall to it.
> -You piss off when a deadline isn't met or forgotten.
> -You prepare your assignments a week ahead, and get some extra things done, so when these things are demanded, you already have them ready.


I can confirm that these are not just you. Those happen to me, too.


----------



## Zander35E

mizz said:


> When a family member is helping you clean and you ask them not to help simply because they don't know how to do it the right way.


Yup. If I had a nickel for every time a parent or teacher cleaned and organized my stuff poorly, I'd be the richest person ever.


----------



## Zander35E

mizz said:


> When a family member is helping you clean and you ask them not to help simply because they don't know how to do it the right way.


Yup. If I had a nickel for every time a parent or teacher cleaned and organized my stuff poorly, I'd be the richest person ever.


----------



## Azazel

When you're trying to organise a plan for new year's eve with your P friends but they're mostly the 90% of the time changing the topics to other topics which are much less important.


----------



## VinnieBob

Wolf said:


> When your friends call you "the most collected and organized person they know".


HANICE TRY but you said friends and not friend
paragraph 3, sub section 12 A states ''no INTJ shall have no more then 1 friend''


----------



## Azazel

Village Idiot said:


> HANICE TRY but you said friends and not friend
> paragraph 3, sub section 12 A states ''no INTJ shall have no more then 1 friend''


I've just posted a fact with 'friend*s*' then you post this, I'm sure you're, in a subtle way, suggesting that I'm not INTJ by making this implication!

Don't you think I'm not going to notice, an evil planner who, as usual, wants to conquer the world while petting his black obnoxious evil-doer cat, is aware of every statement people do about him to pay revenge when he's on the charge of the world's power.


----------



## VinnieBob

Serenity said:


> I've just posted a fact with 'friend*s*' then you post this, I'm sure you're, in a subtle way, suggesting that I'm not INTJ by making this implication!
> 
> Don't you think I'm not going to notice, an evil planner who, as usual, wants to conquer the world while petting his black obnoxious evil-doer cat, is aware of every statement people do about him to pay revenge when he's on the charge of the world's power.


----------



## kittyfranklin

When you are writing your schedule for tomorrow and one of the items on the list is basically "write out a schedule for tomorrow".


----------



## kf4wn

When you rip out pages and start again because you don't like the way your handwriting looks or you made a mistake.


----------



## adumbrate

You don't, but when you compare your attention to detail to P types, you should be someone called Ms. Fussy Mcfuss.


----------



## TuringMachine

... when you plan whether or not you'll say "Merry Christmas" to the cashier.

... when you look at a watch/phone before leaving the house so that you'll know whether to say "good morning", "good afternoon" or "good evening".


----------



## Happy29

When you make itineraries for your vacation and plan what clothes get worn on which day/activity.


----------



## MusiCago

You know you're a judger when you go to school and the desks are not perfectly straight, so you go up to each and every desk to adjust them so that way you can live in peace while everyone looks at you like you have OCD. Also you know when you're a judger when your room has been organized the same way for 3000 years, and if anyone were to move anything, you get extremely incredibly annoyed. (One more ) You know you're a judger when your life motto is "LEAVE IT WHERE IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE."


----------



## Librarylady

When you like to plan everything in your head or with lists : P


----------



## butterflyeffect

When I read this, I'm telling myself, how difficult it must be to have "always a plan"! I mean considering all the things that can go wrong (and when they do) - that must be so frustrating. Especially when there are people (xxxPs) who totally (most of the time) ignore plans, deadlines...

At the same time, because of you, our world works how it works (with plans and organized).


----------



## Happy29

butterflyeffect said:


> When I read this, I'm telling myself, how difficult it must be to have "always a plan"! I mean considering all the things that can go wrong (and when they do) - that must be so frustrating. Especially when there are people (xxxPs) who totally (most of the time) ignore plans, deadlines...
> 
> At the same time, because of you, our world works how it works (with plans and organized).


Nothing ever goes perfectly according to plan, but when it's close, it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## atamagasuita

You go on time. 
You have to do list.

I'm a judger and a perceiver. Because i make list but i don't complete it xD

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## notanintj

When at age 10 you, for whatever reason, thought it would be really fun to plan your future children's packed school lunch menu... FYI Wednesdays are spaghetti days.


----------



## rageoveralostpenny

You know you're a judger when you spend 30 minutes planning every single hour of your life the next day in half hour blocks, including planned time for flexibility.
You know you're a judger when you don't give a flying f about other people's input into your personal decisions once you are already decided.
You know you're a judger when the event doesn't happen unless it was written in your diary. Sorry what? Exam today? Not written in here mate, don't try to fool me. (JK I didn't actually ever miss an exam, ever. It was all in my planner.)
You know you're a judger when you take first appearances too much to heart, even if someone proves otherwise, you're always sceptical that they're not being who you expect.


----------



## rageoveralostpenny

Same! I get along with INTP's really well and I suspect I'm actually a covert INTP... hail having a planner and NOT CROSSING every single MOFO item on the to-do list


----------



## Kitsune Love

You're critical of other people and you know it's pushing the people you love away but for some reason it's tougher than it seems.


----------



## ElusiveFeather

Just a happy little perceiver here. Browsing through this thread because I was wondering what life as a judger is like XD


----------



## Nerisa

When you want to buy something (for example a laptop) and...
make a list of all the parameters that your laptop has to have
then search the whole internet for the perfect laptop with a suitable price and a very good rating from other customers
and then you just buy it online, because that way you saved a lot of time and trouble and can go and get it anytime suits you.

When you argue with your xxxP friend, who told you he would visit you and couldn´t make it, and tell him, that he should have planned it better and then he would have make it! Also, you´re just pissed because you waited for him to come (obviously he didn´t tell you when exactly he planned to come), so you wasted the whole afternoon - wouldn´t ever happen to you.

When you travel somewhere, you know your train´s schedule, you know when to leave the house and when you will arrive to the final destination. You have bought tickets at least a day ahead, packed your things and printed the map of the town you are heading to (or at least found the main places you want to visit and how to get to them). 

When you want to do something, you google how to do it, what is needed for it, prepare for it, gather all the information (whether it is starting a business or cooking a dinner), so everything works just fine. 

I don´t like schedules, I don´t plan what to do the next day or everyday (like when to get up or when to eat), but I´m a judger nevertheless :-D I just don´t like unpredictable situations.


----------



## Drog

Aßbiscuits said:


> - When you can't sleep or relax if you're in a messy room (that you can fix).
> - When you manage your time so well that when Summer time comes along you're indecisive about what to do everyday.
> - When even sex comes into your schedule.
> - When you don't feel comfortable unless you not only have a plan, but also a back-up plan.
> - When something unpredictable happens you immediately get mildly pissed off or worried.
> - A lot of percievers don't understand that when it comes to doing assignments and homework early, a judger has to do it because it nags at them all day and they can't get it off their minds (or is it just me?). Feels uneasy knowing that you could have something done easily instead of relaxing or having fun.
> - When everything you create has to have a reason for its structure, why you did certain things etc _it can't be random or irrelevant_. And if this isn't achieved you don't feel satisfied with your work.


So fucking real


----------



## PiT

When any upcoming future event requires mulling over plans, possible outcomes, and contingencies days and weeks ahead of time.


----------



## Iambanana

When someone comes to your house/room and starts touching everything, moving object, taking things without putting it back to their place... so the moment they are out you eagerly tidy up your place.


----------



## cuddle bun

When you read this over in the "you know you're a perceiver" thread....



Marleyjadee said:


> When you're judging friends treat you like an adult baby


and you're instantly reminded of all of the adult babies in your life uffer:uffer:


----------



## Cherry

Napoleptic said:


> When you and your XXXP friend go to buy ice cream and you somehow actually manage to hold your tongue until he finally chooses, at which point you nearly shout out "Yes, *finally!*" in the middle of the grocery store...and then die a little inside when he says "Ooh, let's go check out the _toppings!_"


hahahaha XD


----------



## cuddle bun

When you can't sleep until 5am because an important problem remains unsolved.

And then within 10 seconds of waking up the next morning, you already have a mental brainstorming list on the problem of how to catch up on sleep.

And it feels weirdly comforting that the big unsolvable problem was temporarily displaced by a solvable one (how to get enough sleep) - you look forward to the satisfaction of solving something


----------



## sweetbaby

When someone doesn't push in their chair so you just push it in for them.
You always plan ahead on time.


----------



## casepag

sweetbaby said:


> When someone doesn't push in their chair so you just push it in for them.
> You always plan ahead on time.


me af


----------



## Rventurelli

SirCanSir said:


> My ESFJ friend arranges a meeting himself and comes 1 hour later. We are like "WTF" and he is like i t wont happen again.
> -happens again next day-
> 
> So we lie to him and we are there like half an hour later. somehow he is mostly on time now (by the new timing)


_If_ the person is more than half an hour late I simply leave.


----------



## Rventurelli

_You know_ you are a judger when you have to organize and classify _every_ piece of entertainment you enjoy.


----------



## SirCanSir

Rventurelli said:


> _If_ the person is more than half an hour late I simply leave.


lol you give him too much time. Im impatient myself and if i see no one cares for our appointment i could go mad or leave entirely in the first 20 minutes of waiting. happened to me recently a lot and im not even a judger. But if something isnt efficient then fuck possiblities.
We were about to watch infinity war with that INTJ friend who is busy working a lot (he had night shift that day and had to sleep a little because he used his morning to go meet another guy) and there was another guy whose type is irrelevant and a girld i hardly know. 
What happened:
I was the only one there when the movie started, because my INTJ was sleeping and not answering his phone (though he usually goes where he said he would, its just the fact that he overslept and never answered his phone that bothered me)
The other guy hang up on us the last minutes because of a change in his schedule. And i couldnt find the girl too. So instead of buying a ticket and waiting inside and possibly watch the movie myself (which would be sad) i just left swearing around. Later i learned that the INTJ made it late and watched it while i had left.
So in general being J is mostly about sticking to your plan not actually being late or having little patiance.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

You start crying when somebody else has reorganised your kitchen, or bookshelf.


----------



## Rventurelli

SirCanSir said:


> lol you give him too much time. Im impatient myself and if i see no one cares for our appointment i could go mad or leave entirely in the first 20 minutes of waiting. happened to me recently a lot and im not even a judger. But if something isnt efficient then fuck possiblities.
> We were about to watch infinity war with that INTJ friend who is busy working a lot (he had night shift that day and had to sleep a little because he used his morning to go meet another guy) and there was another guy whose type is irrelevant and a girld i hardly know.
> What happened:
> I was the only one there when the movie started, because my INTJ was sleeping and not answering his phone (though he usually goes where he said he would, its just the fact that he overslept and never answered his phone that bothered me)
> The other guy hang up on us the last minutes because of a change in his schedule. And i couldnt find the girl too. So instead of buying a ticket and waiting inside and possibly watch the movie myself (which would be sad) i just left swearing around. Later i learned that the INTJ made it late and watched it while i had left.
> So in general being J is mostly about sticking to your plan not actually being late or having little patiance.


_This extends for me in dates as well_, some women are just to unorganized or like to keep us waiting, so if she is late a minute over 30 minutes I leave as well.


----------



## Rventurelli

Lady of Clockwork said:


> You start crying when somebody else has reorganised your kitchen, or bookshelf.


I would cry too if someone "reorganized" my bookshelf! Everything is in a _very specific order_; same thing for my movies, games, CDs and cassettes.


----------



## comicbookmama

When you find yourself planning every detail of the trip your taking a month from now down to what restaurants you want to eat at on what day. What is the most efficient way to tackle all of the things you want to do, etc.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

At an early age you unconsciously recognize/register that circumstances in life aren't necessarily fair. This leads to resourceful, resilient behavior.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

When you have a long history of pissing people off by finding things they wanted to keep hidden and you made your points known.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

You have high levels of humility/compassion but low levels of street smarts/ability to save your own ass at the expense of others and other people envy you for it and may even desire to hurt you. You feel confused and hurt a lot about people/the world.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

You know you are a judged when forgiveness comes so naturally to you that you have to consciously be/act like a jerk (which kills a part of you inside and plagues you with more or less unresolvable feelings of guilt) in order to keep from being taken advantage of. Or maybe that's INTJ in particular, not sure.


----------



## JessGardenia

-You organize the shelves at Walmart better than the employees do
-Your daily routine is written down somewhere, even though you're not a Youtuber or a blogger
-Your planner is your baby
-Even if someone offers to help you clean/organize, you will only let them do it over your dead body.
-Spontaneous is not in your vocabulary


----------



## Rventurelli

You know you are a judger when you have to review every book/album/game that you have.


----------



## kingdomgirl3333

You know you're a Judger with ADD when you are late to everything and very upset about it.


----------



## Roddr2

When you do not want to change the path of wheels already in motion. 
When you feel like you have achieved a lot but procrastination is still a problem


----------



## NatureChaser

You go to a mall with your P friend and you've made a decision with her of what you both wants to buy but at the mall your P friend change her mind and wants to buy another thing and you're annoyed with her

When you made a book about emergency exit maps on every buildings you often visit and you always bring the book so you can be prepared in case of emergency.


----------



## Stevester

When you try to be all _''live and let live''_ but 5 minutes later you're criticizing what a friend does and telling him what he should be doing instead.


----------



## Soso

When you're trying to be carefree and enjoy your time but then you remember you have a schedule and if you sleep late to have a "friendly night chat with your bestie" you're going to mess everything up


----------



## SixShotSerenity

Hate being late


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

when you have a structured way of experiencing reality, and when things dont fit in with that structure, you start to feel powerless and confused, which is unacceptable.
when you constantly add to your structure, and that IS your way of life.

I dont think judgers judge any more or less than percievers, and even if they did, what they judge doesnt necessarily have to be people. They might judge themselves more than anyone, and live to a standard they feel everyone else should follow to better themselves in kind. so basically, they strive to be role-models and having control is only part of the appeal of holding a standard, since when control is taken away, it is a big deal. They might adapt a better behavior or plan of action from other so called judgers or become more flexible due to a percievers influence.
They can appear stubborn and rigid, but may not reveal why they are that way for their own personal reasons.

when you are very generous with people you are close to and want to make sure everyone is standing on their feet.

when you are very good at managing money so that you dont have to live without basic comforts of life, but can still help others when necessary.

when you give good advice about how to be a beneficial member of society.


----------



## natalioz

There's no sticky for "You Know You're an Extrovert when" anymore...


----------



## The Veteran

When you're judgemental of the perceiving types.


----------



## Bimbo

When having to cross an area of fresh, non-touched, immaculate snow makes you feel like a criminal.


----------



## adnankhosa5455

Hello there, just became aware of your blog through Google,
and found that it is truly informative. I am gonna watch out for brussels.
I’ll appreciate if you continue this in future. A lot of people will be benefited from your writing.
Cheers!


----------



## Cthulhu69

When you prefer the lack of surprises to any sort of surprises.


----------



## Trueself

When it’s 12:00:20 and you think the other person’s late “again” for your noon call. 

_goes back and edits the answer in thread to make sure no misspellings were made_


----------



## sandras

Get things done?


----------



## Crowbo

When watching people perform something poorly and inefficiently infuriates you.


----------



## 497882

Siggy said:


> You freak out if you loose your planners.
> 
> Your favorite phrases are " I need at least 2 weeks notice" I'll check or put it on my schedule"


 You just described me


----------



## 497882

When you get dropped in a job and not given clear job duties so you organize and clean everything. Than make a bunch of systems to make things work better. After an hour your boss comes back and says "wow, okay great keep doing whatever it is you do". Which no one ever has any idea what you are doing. They just know that generally everything is somehow better if they just let you turn the world into a project. When you step into a job and learn everything after two weeks and suddenly everyone wants to promote you. When you go to a restaurant alone and afterwards start cleaning, sweeping and organizing the tables and chairs. When you somehow have a high credit score since you budget so well you can somehow survive on 500 more dollars than you actually make(in credit) a month and still.pay your credit off. When you can be abandoned running a committee, planning an event or running a business by yourself and somehow manage better than everyone else.


----------



## RowanMiller

The Exception said:


> I've noticed there are stickied threads for E, I, S, N, T, and F but none for J or P, so I'm going to make them!
> 
> 
> You know you're a judger when you are annoyed that nobody got around to making such a thread.


Haha


----------



## sepi

You know you are a J if you are a Fe, Te, Si or Ni dom. These type of questions are based off 16 personalities, it's not reliable.


----------



## ignoregasm

You know you're a judger when Timmy slacks off again and you have to do all the work yourself.


----------



## BigApplePi

When you tell me I'm rong.


----------



## CountZero

When you wear one of these:


----------



## Pianoman

When you plan a time on your calendar to make plans about the next day


----------



## Faery

When, if you're early, you're on-time, but if you're on-time, you're late.


----------

